# Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

Nachdem jetzt ja die "Längendiskussion" zu den Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition" mit der Abstimmung ihrem Ende zueilt, hier der nächste Schritt:

Welches Material soll für den Blank verwendet werden, welches für den Griff, welche Aktion würdet Ihr bevorzugen, wie soll die Lackierung aussehen, etc....


Dazu gleich meine "Wünsche":

Als Aktion hätte ich gerne eine "straffe" Rute, aber nicht mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion, sondern (zumindest beim Drill) mit einer eher progressiven Aktion, um Aussteiger beim Drillen mit geflochtener zu vermeiden.

Danach wäre das entsprechende Material für den Blank zu wählen, denn die Kohlefaser müsste natürlich diese Anforderungen erfüllen können.

Kohlefaser (welche auch immer, da kann uns Christian vieleicht weiterhelfen) wird auch schon wegen des Gewichtes nötig sein, das bei einer Spinnrute ja nicht zu hoch sein sollte.

Die Lackierung/Farbe wäre mir ziemlich schnuppe, sofern es nicht "bunt" wird, sondern eine einheitliche Farbe hat, evtl. mit abgesetzten Ringbindungen. 

Da ja Kohlefaser nicht gerade unempfindlich gegen "Schläge" ist, wäre eine Lackierung klasse, die vielleicht zumindest zum Teil in der Lage wäre, Schäden am Blank durch entsprechendes "abfedern" zumindest etwas unwahrscheinlicher zu machen. Mit einer Spinnrute ist man schliesslich auch im unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs, wo man immer wieder mal irgendwo anrempeln kann. Da würde ich auch in Kauf nehmen, wenn eine solche "Schutzlackierung" nicht so toll aussieht, wenn es sich dafür in der Praxis bewähren würde (wie z. B. so ne Unterbodenlackierung beim Auto)

Tscha, und zum Thema "Griffmaterial" werde ich mir jetzt sicher keine Freunde machen, da habe ich ja schon im Thread zur Länge zu viele "Korkfreunde" gefunden. Kork ist in meinen Augen aber nicht unbedingt ein praxistauglicher "Griffstoff". 

Mit nassen/kalten/schleimigen Händen hat man den nicht mehr richtig im Griff, man rutscht, zudem wird er auch schnell unansehnlich. 

Daher würde ich für ein auch mit nassen Händen gut zu greifendes, nicht rutschendes (Kunststoff)Material plädieren, ob das jetz ein hochwertiger Moosgummi, geprägtes Kunstleder, ne Umwicklung wie bei Tennisschlägern oder ähnliches ist, überlasse ich gerne den "Materialexperten" - Bloss kein Kork!!

Gleichzeitig wäre es gut, wenn man es (wie auch immer schaffen könnte, dass man nicht den kalten "Rollenfuss"in der Hand hat, sondern das mit dem Rollenhalter/Griff das so gestalten könnte, dass der irgendwie auch über den Rollenfuss geht. 

Am Griffende brauche ich auch keinen Kork oder sowas, denn wann hat man das (ausser mal beim Werfen) überhaupt in der Hand. Da würde mir wie bei Karpfenruten eine Lösung gefallen, bei der nach der Abschlusskappe nur soviel Griffmaterial sitzt, dass man es beim Werfen gerade mit einer Hand fassen kann. 

Und wenn man wie im Längenthread schon vorgeschlagen, da so eine Art Loch reínmachen könnte, um da Haken/Köder bessewr wie in einber Hakenöse befestigen zu können, dann wäre das auch klasse)

Und nun seid Ihr dran, und Eure Wünsche))


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Bloß doch Kork!!!

Solche Tennisschläger-Umwicklungen hatte ich als Schüler in den 70ern, die sind ja wohl nur peinlich. Und Schaum-Griffe stinken wunderschön nach Fisch, weil der gesamte Schiet in die Poren kriecht.

Für eine Edition-Rod halte ich Kork für klassisch und edel, zumal ich mit 1000er Schleifpapier alle Jubeljahre dem Griff ein neues Aussehen zaubern kann.

Aktion: progressiv/ parabolisch und keine Spitzenaktion, ich möchte die Rute "aufladen" können, gerade beim Multirollen-Einsatz. Die Biegekurve muss bis in´s Griffteil verlaufen, wenn da mal ein 6 kg + Fisch zu drillen ist.

Blank: ich mag die Kreuzwicklung-Verstärkungen nicht sonderlich, welche durch den Lack zu sehen sind - sieht zu sehr nach Disco aus. Carbon IM 6 oder IM "x" höher sollte leicht genug zu ziehen sein. 

Und dezent schwarz oder braun sollte der Blank sein - vielleicht auch nicht matt, sondern glänzend (einfacher von Makrelen- oder anderen Schuppen zu säubern).

Bloß keine Disco-Wicklungen für die Ringe, dezent passend zum Blank auch hier.

Ein Metall-Griffendstück balanciert die Rute nicht nur besser aus, sondern ist auch unempfindlicher gegen Kratzer und Steine. Und einen Hakeneinhänger könnte das Endstück auch aufweisen.


----------



## bolli (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Karsten,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele  #6


----------



## Mumpitz (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich will auch Kork 

Den kann man zwischendurch abwaschen oder schmirgeln, wie Karsten schon sagte, dafür belohnt er das Auge. Eine Limited Edition, die aussieht wie ein Tennisschläger fände ich schon ziemlich schade. Wenn ich Tennis spielen möchte, dann tu ich das, dafür brauche ich keine Angelrute mit John-McEnroe-Anleihen 
Beim Material schließe ich mich Thomas an, wobei sich bei einer solchen Lackierung natürlich wieder die Frage stellt, ob die Aktion dadurch nicht beeinträchtigt wird - Haltbarkeit hat aber auf alle Fälle einen hohen Stellenwert. Abu hatte damals, als ich es mir noch nicht leisten konnte, diese tollen vernickelten Blanks. Hier sehe ich zwar auch nicht den direkten Bezug zur Haltbarkeit, kann ich doch nichts über dieses Material aussagen, es sah aber auf alle Fälle edel aus. 
Ich weigere mich einfach bei einer solchen Rute NUR den Nutzen zu sehen. Die meisten von uns haben sowieso schon genug Ruten, für den Eigenbedarf haben einige wohl schon deutlich zu viele  Ich denke Funktionalität, Haltbarkeit und Optik sollten in ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis zu einander gebracht werden.
Wenn ich nur eine haltbare Rute möchte, besorg ich mir bei ebay einfach noch mal einen Fiberglasstecken - geteilte Duplongriffe, wie bei einer Karpfenrute, etc. bei dieser Rute fände ich genauso fehlgeleitet wie eine Gespliesste mit Tennisschlägergriff *würg*.
Bitte bitte (2 * bitte) lasst Euch überreden 

Cheers,
Oliver


----------



## totti (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit nassen/kalten/schleimigen Händen hat man den nicht mehr richtig im Griff, man rutscht, zudem wird er auch schnell unansehnlich.
> |kopfkrat
> 
> iiiiiiihhh , schleimige Hände.... Ihr freundlicher Boardie empfehlt hier die Nutzung von so genannten Baumwoll-Lappen , danach kann man den "KORK-GRIFF" auch wieder gut anfassen  :q  :q
> ...


----------



## Zanderkisser (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

KORK#6 

Bin auch ganz klar für Kork!!!
In Sachen Aktion geb ich auch dem Thomas ziemlich recht.Die Rute sollte keine reine Spitzenaktion haben,sondern eher semi-parabolisch.
Es soll ja keine reine Zander-gufi-rute werden.
Material?
Nich mein Spezialgebiet,aber die Rute sollte so leicht wie möglich werden um auch über längere Zeit ermüdungsfrei zu fischen.
Desweiteren wär ein gewisses machbares Maß an Ünzerstörbarkeit nicht schlecht.:q 
Und zur Optik:
Die is finde ich fast nebensächlich,aber als AB Limited Edition sollte sie sich schon irgendwie abheben.Muß ja kein Disco-stecken werden...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch für einen Kork-Griff ! 

Zur Farbe: auf jeden Fall "einheitlich"... 
am besten würde mir "Anglerboardblau" gefallen  

Hakeneinhänger am Endstück würde ich auch befürworten ! 

Ringe, tja was nimmt man da ? 
die Rute soll irgendwo ja noch in einem preislichen Rahmen liegen, 
mal schauen was Christian zu bieten hat !


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Ich hoffe es kommen noch mehr KORK-FREUNDE dazu !!


Ich befürchte es fast.
Vielleicht kann ja Christian, wenn er sich meldet, mal ein paar Alternativen zum Kork aufzählen, was machbar wäre, so materialmässig (ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf)).


----------



## ollidi (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bin auch ein Kork Freund. :m
Ansonsten kann ich mich Karsten auch nur anschließen.
Was noch schön wäre, wären schraubbare Ausgleichsgewichte am Griffende. Dann kann man die Rute in Verbindung mit der Rolle sauber austarieren.


----------



## vk58 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Bis auf den Korkgriff hat Thomas 100% meine Meinung getroffen#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich versuchs halt nochmal:
Selbst beim Wein hat man festgestellt, dass der Korken nicht das (technische) Nonplusultra ist, sondern vor allem aus traditionellen Gründen gekauft und deswegen auch angeboten wird - vor allem wenn es um höherwertigen Wein geht, da dieser vorzugsweise doch von einer älteren, daher traditionsbewusseteren Klientel gekauft wird.

Es kann mir doch keiner sagen, dass es nicht ein Material gibt, das den Kork nicht nur hinsichtlich der "Griffeigenschaften" überlegen ist, sondern auch besser aussehen kann.

Nach meiner Meinung sollten wir als "Anglerboardmember" da durchaus auch den "Vorreiter" spielen und nach vernünftigen Alternativen suchen.

Dies würde - nach meiner Meinung - eher unserem Anspruch gerecht als der "traditionelle und in meinen Augen doch mit Nachteilen behaftete Korkgriff.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass einer von den Boardies beruflich mit irgendeinem Material zu tun hat, bei dem man vielleicht nicht an Angelrutengriffe denkt, das dafür aber einsetzbar wäre.

Also Boardies:
RETTET MICH VOR DEN KORKLIEBHABERN!!!!!!


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Nix da mit Rettung. Da musste jetzt durch, Thomas. 

Oder Du kaufst halt die Edition mit PlasteElastegriff komplett.


----------



## Palerado (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Zu der Beschaffenheit kann ich nicht soviel sagen, da ich (noch) kein grosser Fan des Spinnangelns bin.
Ich bitte jedoch zu bedenken dass die Rute wirklich im preislichen Rahmen bleiben sollte.
Was haben wir von einer Anglerboardedition die sich kaum einer kauft weil sie zu teuer wird?

Von der Farbe her bin ich für ein richtig schickesm, leuchtendes, Dunkelblau.


----------



## Broesel (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Doch doch...Kork muß schon sein, es sei dann jemand hat irgend etwas ganz besonderes... Aber am Griff durchgegehen, NICHT wie ne Karpfenrute, nur am Ende. Beim Spinnfischen macht man des öfteren mal Pause und stellt die Rute irgendwo ab. Und zwar nicht im Rod-Pod, wo die Rute keinen "Schaden" nehmen kann. Also bitte durchgängiges Griff-Material.

Zum Material selber, Kohlefaser ist klar. Allerdings sollte man eines beachten, je höher der Kohlefaseranteil, desto spröder wird das Material. Vielleicht ne Mischfaser, wie bei der Zebco Rhino DF. Irgendwie unverwüstlich. Meine Spinn ist nur etwas zu lang und hat zu langen Griff... :q 

Aktion, jo...ne schöne Spitzenaktion hat was.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man wie im Längenthread schon vorgeschlagen, da so eine Art Loch reínmachen könnte, um da Haken/Köder bessewr wie in einber Hakenöse befestigen zu können, dann wäre das auch klasse)



Da würde ich vorsichtig sein. Setz die Einhänge-Öse nicht zu tief (hinter der Hand) an. Wenn du mit nem Blinker mal hängen bleibst (im Unterholz oder was weiß ich wo) geht das Ding ab wie nen Flitzbogen und zwar in die Hand. Ich kenn da was von. Also Befestigungs-Öse besser vor der Hand, statt hinter.


----------



## Norgefahrer (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bin auch für Kork,dass ist ein prima Material,ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit  :m


----------



## Karstein (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> Da würde ich vorsichtig sein. Setz die Einhänge-Öse nicht zu tief (hinter der Hand) an. Wenn du mit nem Blinker mal hängen bleibst (im Unterholz oder was weiß ich wo) geht das Ding ab wie nen Flitzbogen und zwar in die Hand. Ich kenn da was von. Also Befestigungs-Öse besser vor der Hand, statt hinter.



Absolut stärkstes Argument, Broesel!  #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> es sei dann jemand hat irgend etwas ganz besonderes


Da hoff ich noch drauf))


> Wenn du mit nem Blinker mal hängen bleibst (im Unterholz oder was weiß ich wo) geht das Ding ab wie nen Flitzbogen und zwar in die Hand


Auch ein bedenkenswertes Argument!


----------



## Mumpitz (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich glaube, der Kork ist so beliebt, weil wir mit Kunststoffen noch und nöcher umgeben sind. Eine Ledercouch ist niemals so pflegeleicht und unempfindlich, wie modernes Kunstleder oder dergleichen. Trotzdem möchten viele nicht darauf verzichten, weil es ein angenehmes Gefühl ist, hier und dort noch Materialien zu finden, die keinen Labors entsprungen sind. Die Schonung natürlicher Resourcen steht zwar nicht im Vordergrund bei der Entwicklung und Herstellung dieser Rute, trotzdem sollen wir als vermeindliche Naturliebhaber einen Stoff wählen, der nicht unbedingt vorher in irgendeiner Form durch Pipelines geflossen ist (nur mal als Denkanstoss). Ich möchte zumindest ein Teil an meiner Rute wissen, dass in irgendeiner Form noch so oder so ähnlich in der Natur vorkommt. Jetzt soll mir keiner kommen und sagen, ich könnte mir einen Fuchsschwanz wie die Mantafahrer dranhängen. Versehen mit einem Haken auf Huchen, Hecht oder Waller wäre das vielleicht einen Versuch wert, niemals aber als Deko 
Holz ist zu hart, Jute, Leinen und Hanf halte ich für bedenklich  Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wirklich eine Alternative zu Kork gefunden wird.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Nur zum Vergleich was machbar ist :

Fenwick Iron Feather 2 in Länge 3,0m wiegt bei einem Wg. von bis zu 48 Gramm lediglich ca.160 Gramm.

Gruß aus Solingen #h 

j.Breithardt


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob wirklich eine Alternative zu Kork gefunden wird


Ich auch - Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)

@ breithardt:
Kenne die Rute nicht, mir wäre ausserdem reinen "Gewichstaspekt" auch noch wichtig, dass dass kein "empfindliches" Rütchen gibts, das schon beim ersten schrägen angucken den Geist aufgibt.

Ich bin oft in ziemlich unwegsamen Gelände unterwegs und daher ist es mir  schon wichtig, dass so ne Rute mal nen "Knuff" abkann.

Dafür nehme ich gerne das eine oder andere Gramm mehr in Kauf.

Optimal wäre es natürlich, wenn man beide Eigenschaften (relativ unempfindlich und dabei noch möglichst leicht) vereinen könnte.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Thomas,

die Rute ist konzipiert für das Küstenspinnfischen auf Mefo und Dorsch.Hat auch mit passablen Hechten keine Mühe.
Also kein Schaustück für die Vitrine.

Gruß
j.Breithardt #h


----------



## ThorstenECN (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Die Rute sollte auf jeden Fall einen Korkgriff bekommen. Außerdem sollte sie eine Semi-Parabolische Aktion und ein kräftiges Rückkrat haben. Material IM6 oder 8-Carbon Als Farbe würde ich ein dunkles dezentes Weinrot vorschlagen, vielleicht mit Metallic-Effekt. Die Endkappe sollte aus Edelstahl (matt) sein.


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Das Thema Griffmaterial ist wie immer ( bei uns in der Firma auch ) sehr bewegend.
Was die Summe der positiven Materialeigenschaften angeht ist Kork tatsächlich un-
schlagbar. Nur steckt darin ja auch das Problem. Würde nämlich der Kork aus Spanien
und Portugal noch immer in der Qualität angboten wie vor 30 Jahren kämen Wünsche 
nach Alternativmaterial wohl erst gar nicht auf. Tatsächlich jedoch ist das Rohmaterial
das unsere Fabrik erhält schon so stark marmoriert das es nur mit großem Aufwand
an Schleif- und Spachtelarbeiten gelingt einen guten Rutengriff herzustellen.

Das haben natürlich auch die anderen Hersteller von Sportgeräten bemerkt.  Tennisschläger, Golfschläger, Skistöcke usw. werden heute nur noch mit Kunst-
materialien belegt.

Bei Fliegenruten s. Hardy, Sage..kommt auch heute noch Top Quality Kork zum Einsatz.
Nur sind das alles Ruten der obersten Preisklasse und viel Kork ist's bei einer Fliegenrute
ja auch nicht. 

Ich werde bei der Fabrik anfragen wie hoch der Aufpreis tatsächlich für A-Grade Kork
ist - dann sehen wir weiter.

Die Hakenöse geht wirklich nur VOR der Hand!! Das Verletzungsrisiko ist einfach zu Groß
wenn die am Endgriff ist. Wie wärs mit einer ganz simplen, recht großen Öse aus rostfreiem Stahl?

Beim Schraubrollenhalter können wir leider nicht viel variieren! Die Form für ein neues "Teil" ist soooooo...teuer. Last uns einen Fuji DPS nehmen - das ist bester
Standard oder einen Fuji DNPS - das ist der den man von Karpfenruten kennt
wo ein Teil des Rollenfußes aufgenommen wird. Fuji Rollenhalter sind von sehr 
guter Qualität. Coaster oder verschiebbare Systeme sind für eine so leichte und 
dünne Rute kaum geeignet.

Ich denke das es besser ist Aktion und Blankmaterial in einem Threat zusammenzufassen aber jetzt hier erst das Griffmaterial mit Schraubrollenhalter
festzulegen.

Bis heut Abend ( wie der Duisburger sagt )

Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Nachtrag: Ab sofort mit Benutzerbild!

Peinlich wäre wenn das jetzt nicht klappt...


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

AAAHHHHH - es klappt tatsächlich!


----------



## havkat (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Moin!

Ich schließe mich folgenden Ausführungen eines gewissen K. aus B. vorbehaltlos an! #6



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß doch Kork!!!
> 
> Solche Tennisschläger-Umwicklungen hatte ich als Schüler in den 70ern, die sind ja wohl nur peinlich. Und Schaum-Griffe stinken wunderschön nach Fisch, weil der gesamte Schiet in die Poren kriecht.
> 
> ...


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo, also ich find Kork auch am besten, einen Rollenhalter Fuji DNPS, der Sitz der Hakenöse scheint auch geklärt...einfach einen großen Ring aus Edelstahl vor den Rollenhalter. Farbe der Rute sollte dunkel sein (schwarz, dunkelgrün, weinrot oder so...) dezente Wicklungen in einem dunklen grauton


----------



## buddha (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hier sind sich ja mal alle einig!!! Find ich gut #6  #6  #6 
Korg fänd ich auch Klasse!!!


----------



## JonasH (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

BIn genau wie thomas gegen Kork!
1. finde ich, dass Kork gar nicht sooo edel aussieht zumindest finde ich das meine Rutengriffe (habe alles bloß keinen Kork!) genau so edel aussehen wie die mit Kork! und 2. Habe ich's lieber weich, habe mal mit der Rute von nem Freund gefischt und fand den Kork so unangenehm! Auch wenn es meist nur beim Werfen ist!

Also bin FÜR alles AUßER Kork!

ZUr LAckierung fänd ich's ja schick wenn die rute schlicht dunkel ist und oben auf dem Blank in Blau "AB-Edition" oder so stehen würde!


----------



## totti (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Ich auch - Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)



@thomas:  Ich glaube Du kannst Dich schon langsam an den Gedanken eines hervorragenden Korkgriffes gewöhnen.  :q  :q  #6 

@Christian Diebisch: Ich denke es macht Sinn vielleicht die Mögliche Rute mit Alternativpreisen vorzustellen, d.h. Preis mit hochwertigem Korkgriff und mit dem von Thomas gewünschtem Alternativmaterial (was immer das auch ist?)

Sie merken schon, wir hätten gern den Mercedes 450slk zum Preis eines VW Lupos  #6  #6 

Grüße von Totti  #h  #h  #h


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				JonasH schrieb:
			
		

> BIn genau wie thomas gegen Kork!
> 1. finde ich, dass Kork gar nicht sooo edel aussieht zumindest finde ich das meine Rutengriffe (habe alles bloß keinen Kork!) genau so edel aussehen wie die mit Kork! und 2. Habe ich's lieber weich, habe mal mit der Rute von nem Freund gefischt und fand den Kork so unangenehm! Auch wenn es meist nur beim Werfen ist!
> 
> Also bin FÜR alles AUßER Kork!
> ...


Stimme dir nur zu ! Ich finde eine Rute mit Korkgriff sieht so alt aus ......|uhoh:


----------



## BigEarn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch eine semiparabolische Aktion unterstützen. Eine Aktion wie die Shimano Aspire, wäre genau das, was ich mir vorstelle.

Der Blank sollte leicht, aber möglichst stabil sein, dass man sich nicht bei jedem Gang durch den Busch Sorgen machen muss, dass etwas bricht, sobald man aneckt.
Die Lackierung sollte AUF JEDEN FALL matt sein. Hochglanzlackierung für Spinnruten finde ich irgendwie unangebracht. Wer schonmal Sightfishing auf richtig scheue Fische gemacht hat, weiss eine matte Lackierung wirklich zu schätzen. (keine Lichtreflektion z.B.)
Farben wären für mich: Grün, Braun, Schwarz oder Weinrot.
Die Ringbindungen sollten auch so dezent wie möglich ausfallen, also verzichtet bitte auf GOldeinbindungen und solchen Krimskrams.

Zum Griffmaterial kann ich sagen, dass es  für mich nicht soo ausschlaggebend ist, ob ich Kork oder HOCHWERTIGEs Kunstmaterial in der Hand habe. 

Am Rollenhalter sollte keinstenfalls gespart werden. Es gibt wenig ärgerlicheres als wenn der nach geraumer Zeit nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. 

Als Hakenöse plädiere ich immer noch für die einfache aber stabile Sportex-Version.


----------



## Gnilftz (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Moin,
ich kann den Ausführungen von Karsten_Berlin kaum noch was hinzufügen.

Ich gehe wirklich viel mit der Spinrute los und finde Kork auf die Dauer als Griffmaterial am angenehmsten. Mal n bütten schmirgeln und er sieht aus wie neu. Dat probier mal mit diesem Schaumstoffgedöns!  #d 
Und Tennisschlägergriff geht gar nicht!  :v 

Fuji Rollenhalter sind ok.  #6 

Eine Hakenöse macht für mich nur oberhalb des Griffes Sinn...ich habe keine Lust, den Drilling in der Hand zu haben. 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Palometta (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Karsten _Berlin hat so in etwa meinen Geschmack getroffen .

Bis auf zwei Kleinigkeiten .
Ich mag auch keine Korkgriffe und ne glänzende Rute ..ne eher auch nicht  |rolleyes 

Ist ja fast wie Pink  #d 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich hab neulich mal ne Sendung über Kunstleder egsehen, die können sowohl technisch wie vom Design her so gut wie alles machen, leider weiss ich die Firma nicht mehr.

Die hatten sogar "Fischleder" im Angebot. 
Und alles natürlich wasserdicht und nach Geschmack für gute Handhabung strukturiert.
Sowas nicht als "Tenniswicklung" sondern auf einer entsprechenen Unterlage als "Stück" müsste doch gehen.

Und könnte man farblich nachher genau auf die Rute abstimmen.

Pflegeleichter, griffsymphatischer, unverwüstlich:
Einfach halt besser als Kork (Ihr merkt schon, ich geb nicht auf!!)


----------



## Palometta (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ........Einfach halt besser als Kork (Ihr merkt schon, ich geb nicht auf!!)



Ich steh' an deiner Seite :m


----------



## duck_68 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Bloß doch Kork!!!
> 
> Solche Tennisschläger-Umwicklungen hatte ich als Schüler in den 70ern, die sind ja wohl nur peinlich. Und Schaum-Griffe stinken wunderschön nach Fisch, weil der gesamte Schiet in die Poren kriecht.
> 
> ...



Gibt es noch etwas hinzu zu fügen?? #d  #d 

Nur gefällt mir der Hakeneinhänger im Endstück nicht so.

Sonst bin ich für eine Ausführung, wie Karsten Sie beschrieben hat #6  #6 

Martin #h


----------



## BigEarn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

glänzenden Lack lehne ich ab #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> glänzenden Lack lehne ich ab


Stimmt eigentlich, wenn wir selber glänzen, brauchen unsere Ruten nicht auch noch glänzen)


----------



## BigEarn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Genau so ist das   Ernsthaft gesehen finde ich ganz einfach dass eine matte Lakierung

1. edler aussieht (dazu ein edler AB-Edition Schriftzug #6 )

2. unempfindlicher ist

3. unauffälliger ist (an der Küste oder am Rhein wohl eher unwichtig, aber es gibt tatsächlich Situationen, da bringt die matte Lakierung Vorteile )


----------



## C.K. (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bevorzuge wie schon geschrieben, einen schönen schlanken Kohlefaserblank, mittelhart, vieleicht mit einer echten Kreuzwicklung und keine Holographiefolie die nur so aussieht, als wäre eine Wicklung vorhanden.
Lack, glänzend.

Griffstück Kork. 
Wie wäre es mit diesem Griffstück (hat nicht jeder. ist eine Composite Mischung):


----------



## Norgefahrer (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				C.K. schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bevorzuge wie schon geschrieben, einen schönen schlanken Kohlefaserblank, mittelhart, vieleicht mit einer echten Kreuzwicklung und keine Holographiefolie die nur so aussieht, als wäre eine Wicklung vorhanden.
> Lack, glänzend.
> 
> Griffstück Kork.
> Wie wäre es mit diesem Griffstück (hat nicht jeder. ist eine Composite Mischung):


 Mhhhmmmm  |kopfkrat  wenn wir dieses griffstück nehmen,hast Du doch kein´s mehr  :q  :q  :q  :q 

ne im ernst,ich finde es klasse  #6


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hey c.k,
sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, wie liegt denn das Material in der Hand????


----------



## Christian Dibisch (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Tja Thomas, wärend ich vor 10 Minuten glaubte das Kork einsam an der Spitze läge so waren die letzten Beiträge wieder pro Alternativmaterial.

Was gibt es also noch und was wurde auch schon mal erfolgreich in einer Massenproduktion umgesetz?!

Zuerst natürlich "Moosgummi" auch EVA genannt. Die Topqualität ist sicher das 
von uns verwendete "NITRO" Material. Aber auch uns viel der Anfang schwer.
Anfängliche Euforie wechselte sich ab mit Ernüchterung als es diversen Zulieferern
nicht gelang eine konstante Konsistenz zu liefern. Mal zu hart, mal zu weich dauerte
es 16 Monate bis wir zufrieden waren.

Vorteil von "Nitro" ist das es eben sehr griffsympatisch ist - besonders bei Boots- ruten wo starker Druck anliegt. Auch kann hier jede beliebige Form realisiert werden.
Die Kosten liegen etwa bei denen von Kork, die von Standard EVA nur bei einem
Bruchteil. Ich denke aber das bei einer so leichten Rute dieses Material seine
Vorteile nicht so richtig ausspielen kann.

Tennisschlägerkunstlederband geht gar nicht. Wird es warm geht es ab, wird es kalt
wir es hart und geht dann ab. Nur weg. der Endkappe bekommt man es erst gar
nicht mehr so dran wie es mal war weil in der Fabrik ja erst das Band gewickelt
und dann die Endkappe drübergeklebt wurde. Wir haben mal 800,- Euro International Ruten mit einem "Foregrip" ( Forderer Griff) mit "Büffellederband ausgeliefert. Da kommt jedesmal Freude auf bei uns in der Rep. wenn die zurückkommen.

Also was noch?! Sportex hat vor 15 Jahren mal Griffe wie Fahradlenker gehabt. Das
war Hartschaum mit einem schwarzen Lederimitat ( Schrumpfschlauch) überzogen. Sah
gut aus, nicht zu hart, voll abwaschbar und sehr haltbar. Vielleicht erinnert sich einer
von euch. Ich habe noch eine Rute in meiner Sammlung. Es ist eine Telerute aus
grünem Glas.

Fischleder ( hallo Thomas ) kenn ich auch. In wieweit sich das eignet-keine Ahnung?!
Ich hab mal Muster aus Jeansstoff gesehen, sah lustig aus aber mehr auch nicht.

Tatsache ist das jedes Neuland was wir betreten uns um Monate in der Entwicklungszeit zurückwirft - aber diese Entscheidung liegt wirklich
bei euch - wir machen das mit.

Ich weiß ja nicht wie jeder von euch auswirft aber ich brauche eine harte "Unterlage"
für meinen Finger um die Schnur kontrolliert freigeben zu können. Das spricht gegen
alles weiche wie EVA oder Leder?!

Bitte um eure Meinung!


----------



## C.K. (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Hey c.k,sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, wie liegt denn das Material in der Hand????



Es hat, einen Korkanteil (die hellen Stücke) und liegt deshalb griffig in der Hand. Dadurch das es kein reiner Korkgriff ist, ist er weicher, was das Griffstück angenehmer macht. Von der Oberfläche ist er gut zu reinigen, er ist glatt.
Preislich dürfte es kein Problem sein, wird in einen Werk in China hergestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich denke mal ein Korkgriff sollte, oder besser muss schon sein. Dazu ein matter ganz dunkelblauer, fast schwarzer IM8 Carbon Blank mit einer durchgehenden Aktion.


----------



## BigEarn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Das Griffmaterial was C.K. vorgeschlagen hat ist denau das, was mir auch immer vorschwebte. Ich kannte aber leider nicht die genaue Bezeichnung. Ist das Kunstkork?
Wenn ich mich nicht irre wird es unter anderem bei der Blinker-Ausgabe der Blechpeitsche verwendet. Sieht in meinen Augen noch besser bzw. exclusiver aus als normaler Kork.#6 
Und mein Standard Statement: matt mus der Blank sein :q


----------



## BigEarn (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Es gibt da noch ein griffmaterial, welches schon eher eine "Beschichtung" ist. Leider weiss ich davon auch nicht die genaue Bezeichnung. Es ist eine Art Gummierung mit Kruezwicklungsmuster. Habe das an meinen Sea-Jigger Ruten, die Marke weiss ich gerade leider nicht, da es irgendwas Japanisches ist und sie in Bocholt stehen.
ISt sehr gut zu greifen und die Griffe sind schön schlank.
Vielleicht kennt jemand das Material und die genaue Bezeichnung? 

PS: matt soll sie sein :q


----------



## C.K. (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Ist das Kunstkork



Nein, das ist richtiger Kork. Aber nur Stückchen. Das schwarze ist weicher Kunststoff und sorgt für den Verbund der Korkteilchen.


----------



## Sockeye (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Auch Kork wollen... :c 
Parabolische Aktion
und hart...die Sockeyes sollen ihren Spaß haben... #6


----------



## Lachsy (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

der kork von C.K. sieht voll edel aus. warum immer das normale kork nehmen, wenn es eine AB-Rute werden soll  Wäre dochmal was anderes. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## PASA (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Wie wäre es denn mit einer "Inliner", natürlich mit Kork! Normale Spinnruten gibt es doch wirklich in allen Preisklassen schon genug. Wir wollen doch mal was anderes!


----------



## Palometta (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				PASA schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es denn mit einer "Inliner", natürlich mit Kork! Normale Spinnruten gibt es doch wirklich in allen Preisklassen schon genug. Wir wollen doch mal was anderes!



Hatte ich schon angeregt .. ist aber schnell gestorben  #t 

Das Griffmaterial von C.K. macht wirklich nen guten Eindruck
Sieht auf jedenfall nicht so (Dreck) anfällig aus wie reiner Kork .
Aktion bitte nicht zu hart .
Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Sieht auf jedenfall nicht so (Dreck) anfällig aus wie reiner Kork



ja, weil es von vorneherein schon aussieht wie Dreck :q :q 

Ob ihr´s glaubt oder nicht.. ich habe eben den Askarikatalog durchgeblättert und habe 2 Ruten mit disem Griff-Material gesehn und hab mir gedacht.. oh Gott wer kauft denn sowas.. und dann les ich hier :q :q :q 

Müsste man wohl mal in "live" sehen... rein vom Foto her... find ich das echt grausam


----------



## Lotte (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

moin-moin,


kork ist mega #6 !!!!!

habe wirklich noch kein anderes material in den händen gehalten, was andeutungsweise so schön und langlebig war!!!! es muß halt ein wenig gepflegt werden!!! ebnsowichtig scheint mir dabei auch der faktor kälte zu sein!!! kork gibt einem immer ein stück wärme zurück (denkt mal an das barsche-blinkern im winter)!!! das ist mit dem "moosgummi", wenn es erst mal naß ist, mit sicherheit nicht so!!!!

aktion: semi-parabol fände ich sehr schön

farbe: spiel keine rolle, solange die farbe dezent ist!!! einfarbig sollte sie ebenfalls sein!!! der schriftzug darf sich ein wenig absetzen!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bin auch definitiv für einen Korkgriff,
wenn jemand schon zu faul is seine Ruten(griffe) zu pflegen, wie sieht dann der rest der Ausrüstung aus?|rolleyes :q 
Großes Plus, an Korkgriffen kann man notfalls ja auch reparaturen machen, ich denke da z.B. an das austauschen von einzelnen Korkringen. Geht des an so nem Moosgummigriff oder dem Gummi-Korkfizzelgriff;+ #d 
Der Rest wie eigentlich schon gesagt, Hakenöse am besten aus nem Edelstahldraht und nicht klappbar
Zur Aktion hab ich noch ne Frage, gibts nen Mittelweg zwischen Semiparabolik und Spitzenaktion?

barsch_zocker


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Franz,


> ja, weil es von vorneherein schon aussieht wie Dreck


Bin ganz deiner Meinung. #6  #h 

Habe mir dieses Supermaterial auch gerade mal angeschaut. Naja, das sieht ja aus wie eine alte Pressspanplatte vom VEB Holzkrümel.  #d 
Wenn die Rute so einen Griff bekommen sollte verzichte ich jetzt schon. Das ist nicht Exklusiv sondern Peinlich. #d


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hi, meine Vorstellungen:  Griff definitiv Kork - da kann man auch an kalten und nassen Tagen ohne Handschuhe fischen!
Material: Kohlefaser, möglichst leicht - langes ermüdungsfreies Fischen.
Wurfgewicht: 5-100 gr !!! Wie die Blechpeitsche - wenn einer eine verkauft, ich will eine haben !!! #h
Länge:  2,70 max 2,90 m

Farbe:  Kreuzwicklungen, mit einm grünen Band wie das Anglerboard und das Logo kurz überm Griff, dann mit gutem Klarlack als Schutz versehen!
Sieht sicher besser aus als eine einfache Lackierung. 
Damit wäre die Rute ideal zum Spinnfischen! Nur der Preis ist noch ein Kriterium!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Kork ist Pflicht#6 , macht äußerlich schon was her und hat viel weniger abrieb wie andere griffstücke (finde ich)

durchgehende Aktion finde ich gut, sollte aber eine schwere Aktion sein die erst bei sehr starken zug bis ins Handstück geht, so hat man meiner meinung nach das beste gefühl, als wenn man von anfang an die Rute bis ins Handstück gebogen hat.
Ich hoffe es hilft weiter, interessiere mich ja auch für sone Rute wenn auch spät gepostet.


----------



## ChristophL (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich will kein Kork. Ich hatte nur 1x eine Rute mit Korkgriff und war nicht damit zufrieden (hart, glatt usw...).

Was viele gegen Moosgummi haben weis ich nicht, wenn es richtig dreckig wird schrubbe ich es in warmen Seifenwasser mit einer mittelharten Bürste - funzt einwandfrei.

Nur kann ich Moosgummi mit nassen Händen anfassen, auswaschen und notfalls auch mal ne Nacht stehen lassen (nass) ohne, dass es anfängt zu stinken... geht alles mit Kork nicht.

Sorry - aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass einige Kork wollen weil Kork teuer ist - nicht weil es sinnvoll ist, zumindest war dies aus den Mercedes + Polo Vergleichen zu lesen.

Ich dachte eigentlich, dass die Rute eine normale Rute und kein Luxusstecken werden soll (?) 

mfg
Christoph


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> ...Moosgummi... wenn es richtig dreckig wird schrubbe ich es in warmen Seifenwasser mit einer mittelharten Bürste - funzt einwandfrei.
> 
> Nur kann ich Moosgummi mit nassen Händen anfassen, auswaschen und notfalls auch mal ne Nacht stehen lassen (nass) ohne, dass es anfängt zu stinken... geht alles mit Kork nicht.


Geht mit Kork nicht?;+ lol

barsch_zocker


----------



## Flußbarschfan (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ ChristophL: Kork ist kein Luxus, Du hast Deine positiven Erfahrungen mit Moosgummi gemacht und andere Angler eben mit Kork. Ich fische mit beiden Griffen, lediglich Tennisschlägergriffe gehören meinen Anfängen an. Kork gefällt mir für eine Spinnrute besser!


----------



## DerStipper (26. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Kohlefaser IM-7 oder 8 sollte es sein weil das im moment die hochwertigsten sind.
Griff würde ich sagen Kork und die untersten 6cm Moosgummi
Dann wie es bei einer Rute gibt mit so Gewichtscheiben die man unten am Griff dazu und wegnehmen kann um die Rute genau auszubalancieren


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Christian Dibisch und alle Mitleser,

auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:

Rute:
lange Ausführung: 2,7m – 3,0m  abgehakt 2,93m, warum auch immer 2,93m?|kopfkrat 
starkes Rückgrat
progressive Aktion, Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion
Aktionszahl: 3,0 – 4,0
Zapfenverbindung
Wurfgewicht: 20 – 40 Gramm
Einhänger, möglichst fest abgehakt, vor dem Griffstück!

Griff:
Grifflänge: mittellang - kurz abgehakt? Tendenz zu kurz
Ausführung: Kork 
Endkappe aus Gummi

Nachgereicht
Rollenhalter:
keine besonderen Ansprüche, bis auf Haltbarkeit

Ringe:
großer Schnurführungsring (Anlaufring)
enge Beringung (multigeeignet), weit abstehend
Fujihardeinlage

Gewicht: ca. 250 - 320 Gramm

Ich habe mir, so weit es ging, mal alle Äußerungen durchgelesen. Viel Bemerkenwertes war nicht dabei. Außer vielleicht, dass einige nichtssagende Vergleiche anderer Marken, teilweise an den "Haaren" herbeizogen, andere wohl mit Problemen zu kämpfen haben, die eine progressive Aktion mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion im Zusammenspiel mit multifilen Schnüren mit sich bringt und "Last but not Least" wiederum welche Kork für absolut altbacken halten. Von wesentlicheren Dingen wie Aktion(szahl), Verbindung war leider nur von sehr wenigen, etwas bis wenig, zu lesen. Vielmehr wird dann wieder das Äußerliche als absolut wichtig bewertet.

Eigentlich schade, wenn es doch die AB-Edition werden soll!

Zum Material, ich habe da keine große Ahnung, denke ich doch, dass eine gesunde Mischung aus Karbon und/(oder ohne) Glasfaser gefunden wird/werden kann, die letztendlich den geforderten Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Beim äußeren Erscheinungsbild, bin ich persönlich eher für eine dezent, grau-schwarz, matt lakierte Ausführung, ohne Schickschnack.

Ich gestehe allerdings auch ein, einen einen absoluten Schnitzer in dem Gewicht gemacht zu haben, da die neueren Materialien ein wesentlich leichteres Gewicht zulassen als ich oben und zuvor angegeben habe/angebe.


> Aktion: progressiv/ parabolisch und keine Spitzenaktion, ich möchte die Rute "aufladen" können, gerade beim Multirollen-Einsatz. Die Biegekurve muss bis in´s Griffteil verlaufen, wenn da mal ein 6 kg + Fisch zu drillen ist.


@Karsten,
Entweder ist eine Rute "parabolisch" oder sie ist "progressiv", denn beides kann sie nicht sein.
Eine Rute, die sich bis ins Handteil aufladen läßt, ist in jedem Fall eine der parabolischen Art. :m


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@Wedaufischer

Na ja, was deine Kritik an den Vorschlägen der Boardies angeht, kann ich nur sagen, dass es hier erstmal darum geht, dass jeder seine Wünsche darlegt und dass sich nicht alles miteinander vereinbaren lässt ist ja wohl klar. Dass Du aber gleich alles als "nicht bemerkenswert" (=uninteressant) abtust finde ich nicht korrekt. 
Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob jemand die Aktionszahl angibt oder sagt, dass er eine Parabolische, semiparabolische oder progressive Aktion haben möchte.
Deine 3,0-4,0 ist da doch nicht viel aussagekräftiger. #c Vor allem ist 3,0 schon  semiparabolisch während 4,0 progressiv ist. Wenn du Wert auf die Aktionszahlen legst, dann gib diese doch einmal an, denn ich bin sicher, dass nicht jeder diese kennt. Ich mache das jetzt mal  





Aktionszahlen (ca.) : A: 5,0 / 4,5
                             B: 4,0 / 3,5
                             C: 3,0 / 2,5
                             D: 2,0 / 1,5

Ich persönlich würde eine 3,5 denke ich bevorzugen.

Bitte nicht böse nehmen, aber ich fand deinen Kommentar schon ein wenig abwertend #h


----------



## Franz_16 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

nur mal so am Rande erwähnt  



> Ich denke das es besser ist Aktion und Blankmaterial in einem Threat zusammenzufassen aber jetzt hier erst das Griffmaterial mit Schraubrollenhalter
> festzulegen.


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@BigEarn,
das fasse ich absolut nicht böse auf, wie du meine Äußerung klassifizierst. Eher ist das Gegenteil der Fall, das zeigt sich ja aufgrund deiner Meldung. 

Zur Aktionszahl: Ich habe bewußt eine ziemliche Breite gelassen, denn die Länge der Rute hat einen wesentlichen Anteil an der Art der Aktion und der Übergang ist eher fließend. Da die Rute im Bereich von 2,7m - 3,0m liegt, ist ein Wert zwischen 3,0 und 4,0 m.E. eine Möglichkeit und wesentlich aussagekräftiger als keine Äußerung! Da der Mittelwert, in Bezug auf die Länge annähernd passt, denke ich, die Antwort ist dir klar. 

Nicht so klar ist mir allerdings das so in eine 20-40 Gramm-Rute zu packen. Das würde sicher, mit den neuen Materialien, ein dünnes Energiebündel werden. Aber da hat Penn sicher Fachleute fürs Material, die das auf die Reihe bekommen. Deshalb bin ich mir mit dem Gewicht nicht mehr so sicher.

@Franz,
hast Recht. Macht aber Spaß!   Wichtig ist nur was rauskommt.


----------



## H.Uwe (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

|wavey: Hallo,
ich bin auch für den Korkgriff.
Meine älteste Rute die ich noch im ständigen gebrauch habe ist eine Sportex
mit Korkgriff. Ist jetzt 19 Jahre alt und ger Korkgriff sieht immer noch gut aus.
Zum Hakenhalter: Ist vieleicht nicht so rübergegommen aber ich wollte den
Hakenhalter in der Endkappe nur für den transport zum Wasser und zurück
in der Rutentasche. Denn im geteilten zustand ist halt je nach Montage der abstand Rutenspitze zum Hakenhalter zu Kurz.
Wärend des Platzwechsels und durch die Büsche griechend hab ich den Haken
auch lieber vor meiner Hand.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Pfiffie79 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Den Hakenhalter an der endkappe wäre ich auch dafür, oder sogar beides (vor und hinter dem Handstück aus Kork)


----------



## Pete (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

grifflösung wie bei der diaflash zander von shimano...sowas könnte mir bezüglich des designs und der schlankheit gefallen...





kork auch im oberen griffbereich finde ich nicht so prickelnd...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Zu was ist da hinten der Kork dran??
Da fasst doch eh keiner die Rolle an, oder??
Ausser mal bei einem Zweihandwurf! 
Da braucht man doch dann keinen Kork!

Wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und ich werde weiter vehement gegen den Kork "kämpfen" ))


----------



## Palometta (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu was ist da hinten der Kork dran??
> Da fasst doch eh keiner die Rolle an, oder??



Zum abschmirgeln wenn er schmutzig geworden ist  :q 

Ich find Kork ja auch schön , aber nur solange die Rute im Regal steht  #t 

Ich geb' die Hoffnung auch nicht auf das wir noch ein anderes brauchbares Material finden  :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Pete (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

tja, thomas, von mir aus muss da auch gar kein kork dransein...ich hatte gestern den offiziellen shimano katalog der japaner in der hand...seeteufelfreund hatte ihn gestern zum meeresanglerstammtisch mitgebracht....*leute, wir sind hier in europa materialtechnisch voll hinterm mond*...da findet ihr so gut wie überhaupt kein kork mehr an den ruten...futuristisches und innovatives design, neuartige materialien bestimmen das bild dort...ich und einige andre waren voll von den socken...


----------



## karpfenwuerger (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Als Griffmaterial auf alle Fälle Kork.
Aktion bis ins Handteil
Sie sollte aus möglichst leichtem Carbon sein
schwarz
Sic - Ringe
Metall - Endkappe


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> leute, wir sind hier in europa materialtechnisch voll hinterm mond...da findet ihr so gut wie überhaupt kein kork mehr an den ruten...futuristisches und innovatives design, neuartige materialien bestimmen das bild dort...ich und einige andre waren voll von den socken...


Und das sollten wir mit Penn doch auch hinkriegen!!!!!!!!!
*Und die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!!*


----------



## Pete (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

hi...hier mal ein paar beispiele für das was ich oben beschrieben meine...


----------



## Mumpitz (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hm, ich gebe zu, die Triggerrute auf dem Link ganz rechts könnte mir gefallen. Trotzdem ist man geschmacklich nicht hinter dem Mond, wenn man Klassiker liebt. Das trifft für Musik, für Kleidung, für Autos und wohl auch alle anderen Bereiche des Lebens zu. Letztendlich ist und bleibt es eine Geschmacksfrage. Und wenn ich einen Aston Martin DB5 oder einen V8 Vantage Volante einem aufgemotzten Japaner vorziehe, ist es das selbe - hier zählt nicht das Bau- oder Konstruktionsdatum - beide Autos fahren, sondern viel mehr das persönliche Empfinden von Schönheit oder Stil.
Ferner sollte bei solchen Entscheidungen überzeugt und nicht überredet werden. Argumente, die den Geschmack anderer herabwerten sind also, egal von welcher Partei, vollkommen unangebracht und provozieren eher das Gegenteil der gewünschten Reaktion - also Ablehnung. 
Die Bilder als Beispiel einzustellen finde ich allerdings gelungen. Zwar kann ich mich nicht für die geteilten Griffe begeistern, die einteilige Triggerrute finde ich aber gar nicht so übel.
Trotzdem wäre sie mir mit Korkgriff deutlich lieber


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Leute,

zuerst mal finde ich die Idee super eine Spinnrute zu entwerfen. Es gibt aber zwei Dinge, die ich nicht verstehen kann. Versteht mich jetzt nicht falsch es soll kein Gestänker sein!!

Warum einen eher kurzen Griff??? Beim Fischen vom Belly Boot hab ich auch einen kurzen Griff, aber zum Spinnfischen ist mir ein langer Griff echt wichtig. Hier ist natürlich die Frage was kurz und lang ist. Für mich ist ab 40 cm lang und drunter kurz. Wenn ich an einem Gewässer weite Würfe machen will ist ein langer Griff unersetzbar und sollche Würfe mache ich an jedem Gewässer ob Fluss oder See! Auch werden Ruten mit fast drei Meter ohne langen Griff warscheinlich sehr Kopflastig und das ist für mich ein Killerkriterium. Um diese Kopflastigkeit auszugleichen könnte man dann Gewichte am Griffende anbringen, was die Rute sehr schwer machen würde, für mich auch ein Killerkriterium.

Nächst Frage, warum wollen so viele von Euch eine Aktion, die direkt bis ins Handteil geht??
Ich gebe ja zu das mir ein Drill mit parabolischen Ruten auch großen Spass macht. Aber beim Spinnfischen hat eine weiche Rute mehr Nachteile als Vorteile, egal ob Wobbler, Spinner, Gummi oder Blinker. Es ist einfach mit einem weichen Stecken nicht möglich jede Bewegung der Rute an den Köder weiterzugeben. Der wichtigst Faktor ist auch der Anschlag, da geht einiges an Power verloren bei einer Aktion bis ins Handteil Rute. Und eine Rute zum Weitwerfen ist die dann auch nicht.  
Übrigens unter sehr starken Belastungen geht fast jede Rute bis ins Handteil, auch schnelle Ruten mit Spitzenaktion.

Sicherlich gibt es Rutenmaterialien, die meine und eure Eigenschaften vereinen, aber den Preis will hier keiner bezahlen.

Meine  Vorstellung wäre:

Griff Kork (umbedingt)
Länge bereits festgelegt
Aktion: Spitze 
blank: Materialbezeichnung sind mir egal nur schlank und schnell muss er sein!!
Wicklung: dezent
Ringe: lieber gute Fuji Hardloy als schlecht SIC, (Vielleicht SLIM SIC)
Beschriftung: Bitte auch dezent, da ich bunte Aufschriften wiederlich finde.
Rollenhalter: da würde ich mich ganz noch Penn richten
Hakenöse: beireits festgelegt

Noch mal ich will echt nicht stänkern, sollen nur Anregungen sein.

Gruss Stefan

Ich geb euch auch noch ein Paar Anregungen über die noch nicht geschrieben wurde, außerdem könnte man über jede Thematik eine Umfrage machen. Da würde am Ende auch ein sichtbares Ergebnis dabei raus kommen. 
Ringe (wieviele) einsteg oder dreisteg oder???? Vorgriff welche Form???


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Anregungen sind doch immer gut, dafür ist der Thread doch gemacjht)
Zu Deinen Fragen kann ich nur meine eprsönliche Meinung schreiben.


> Warum einen eher kurzen Griff???


Weil man auch mit einem Griff von unter 40 cm zweihand werfen kann, vor allem die Rute "besser" handeln kann. Das ist für mich wichtiger, denn ich bin länger am blinkern als am Werfen. Und die "Kopflastigkeit" kann man kosntruktiv sicher ausgleichen, kommt ja auch immer auf die verwendete Rolle anb, wobei ich Dir recht gebe:
Nichts ist schlimmer als eine unsausgewogene Rute (egal ob Kopf- oder Hecklastig).


> Nächst Frage, warum wollen so viele von Euch eine Aktion, die direkt bis ins Handteil geht??


Die will ich zumindest nicht. Eine Rute die sich "straff" wirft, aber nicht mit reiner Spitzenaktion, sondern die im Drill dann progressiv je nach Belastung bis in den Griff arbeitet. Da ich mit geflochtener arbeite, bin ich kein Freund reiner Spitzenaktion, nach meienr Erfahrung verabschieden sich da zu viele Fishe im Drilkl (was natürlich auch an meinem Drillstil liegen kann).

Bei den Ringen würde ich (trotz des Gewichtes) eher zu 3 - Steg tendieren, ich hab einfach kein rechtes Vertrauen in die Einstegringe.

Meine Meinung zum Kork kennst Du ja )

Optimal wäre für mich eine Vorgriffform, in die man irgendwie den Rolenhalter so integrieren kann, dass man nicht den blanken Rollenfuss umfassen muss.


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> grifflösung wie bei der diaflash zander von shimano...sowas könnte mir bezüglich des designs und der schlankheit gefallen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, das sieht sehr gut aus. Der obere Griffbereich ist auch mir völlig egal. Die Lösung wie aus dem Foto ist m.E. sehr elegant.


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo,

@ wedaufischer:
der könnte mir auch gefallen, aber ich habe bei Penn noch keinen solchen gesehen, und die werden nicht extra wegen uns einen entwickeln. Aber von der Art und weise nicht schlecht gerade zum Fischen mit Gummi´s.

@ Thomas
wielange ist denn dann kurz? Vielleicht kannst Du das ja mal in cm ausdrücken?? Ringe bin ich auch deiner Meinung mag lieber dreisteg. 
Auch bei der Aktion kann ich Dir rechtgeben. Ich fische am liebsten Ruten, die beim Führen des Köders und beim Anschlag über die Spitze gehen. Unter Belastung im Drill aber mehr Aktion haben. Daher fische ich sehr schnell Blanks, da die meiner Meinung diese Eigenschaften haben.

Vielleicht hat dieser Rollenhalter ja deine gewünschte Form??

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Gnilftz (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Optimal wäre für mich eine Vorgriffform, in die man irgendwie den Rolenhalter so integrieren kann, dass man nicht den blanken Rollenfuss umfassen muss.



Gute Idee! Sollte nur aus Kork sein...  #y 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Gute Idee! Sollte nur aus Kork sein...


Macht mich ruhig fertich:-((((

@ stefan: Kur wäre in meinen Augen so knapp unter 30 cm, so dass das Griffende am  so ca. (je nach Armlänge) am Ellbogen anliegt, damit kann man meiner MEinung nach dann am besten die Köder führen.


----------



## Palometta (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@Pete

Danke für die Bilder #6

der Trigger  :k wäre mein Favorit ...  ist ja auch ohne Kork  :g 

@Stefan1611


			
				Stefan1611 schrieb:
			
		

> aber ich habe bei Penn noch keinen solchen gesehen, und die werden nicht extra wegen uns einen entwickeln.



also wenn ich C.Dibisch richtig verstanden habe machen die das ...wenn wir es wollen .

Hab mal bei dir gekaut  |rolleyes 


Griff  kein Kork 40-42 cm ab Rollenfuß 
Länge bereits festgelegt
Aktion: straff aber parabolisch  2,0 - 2,5 
blank: Materialbezeichnung sind mir egal nur schlank und schnell muss er sein!!
Wicklung: dezent
Ringe: lieber gute Fuji Hardloy als schlecht SIC
Beschriftung: Bitte auch dezent, da ich bunte Aufschriften wiederlich finde.
Rollenhalter und Hakenöse : Schaut mal das Blid von Pete an 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Thomas
also willst Du das der Griff nicht länger als bis zum Ellebogen ist. Bei mir sind das 33cm hab ich gerade mit Rute nachgemessen. Gebe Dir auch recht, daß das Gefühl besser ist. Aber nur mit einem Blank wo ich auch Gefühl habe und da wären wir wieder bei der Aktion.
Es macht doch keinen Sinn den Griff kurz zu halten wegen dem Gefühl und den Blank weich zu machen und so ein gefühlvolles Fischen zu verhindern.

Vielleich misst jeder mal nach wie lange es von der Hand zum Ellebogen ist, wenn er eine Rute in der Hand hat.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Es macht doch keinen Sinn den Griff kurz zu halten wegen dem Gefühl und den Blank weich zu machen und so ein gefühlvolles Fischen zu verhindern.


Sehe ich genauso, deswegen soll der Blank ja auch straff sein, aber keine der modernen steifen "Spitzenaktionsprügel" sondern im Drill unter Belastung durchaus arbeiten.
Uns das müsste man bei bei einem WG bis 40 Gramm hinkriegen, denke ich.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo,
Aktion stimme ich mit Thomas überein. 
Griff kurz 30-35cm Kork, 
nur kein Moosgummi oder ähnl. weiches Material, mit dem ist schlechter zu werfen, da stimme ich mit Christian überein,
Ein matte dunkle Lackierung, 3 Steg Ringe, Hakenhalteröse fest vor der Rolle. Rollenhalter wenn möglich so gestalten dass man nicht den Rollenfuß in der Hand hat, da geb ich wieder Thomas recht,


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

3 Steg Ringe würde ich auch sehr unterstützen. Auch wenn sie gewichtsmäßig schwerer sind übertreffen sie  die 2-Steg-Ringe in Sachen stabilität deutlich.

Als Einlage hätte ich auch lieber Fuji Hardloy als billige Sic-Beringung. 

Zur Grifflänge: 35cm unterhalb der Rollenhalters wäre das was ich zum Spinnfischen bevorzugen würde. Wenn ich die Rute am Rollenfuß halte, ist das etwas mehr als Ellenbogenlänge.

Zur Aktion noch einmal: 3,5 wäre das was ich bevorzugen würde.  Eine progressive Aktion mit Tendenz zur Semiparabolik. Alternativ wäre ich auch mit 3,0 einverstanden. Eine rein parabolische Aktion halte ich zum Spinnfischen für ungeeignet. (Bisserkennung, Anschlag...) Eine Aktionskurve  ähnlich der Shimano ASPIRE bzw. ANTARES fände ich schon superklasse

PS: MATT SOLL SIE SEIN #6


----------



## JonasH (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo liebe KOrk-gemeinschaft, ich bin ja jemand der sich auch... nach langer Zeit vielleicht umstimmen lässt,

Aber sagt mir bitte warum ihr so "auf Kork steht"?!?!?


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

So ein riesen Trara um das Griffmaterial verstehe ich irgendwie gar nicht. Mir ist alles recht, solange es HOCHWERTIGES Material ist. 
Beides hat seinen Reiz. Der Griff wie er oben bei der Trigger abgebildet ist, wäre mal was anderes und sieht sehr angenehm für langes Fischen aus. Kork ist, in der richtigen Form auch nicht schlecht und lässt sich von allen Materialien sicherlich am einfachsten reparieren. Auch wenn man sein Material pflegt, abbekommen kann der Griff immer mal was


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ JonasH
weil Kork einfach die besten Eigenschaften hat und einfach am besten aussieht. 

- ich finde Kork fühlt sich nicht so kalt an wie Moosgummmi oder andere Materialien der Art. Wobei es bestimmt welche gibt, die ich nicht kenne.
- Ich habe schon einige Ruten mit Moosgummi gesehen, wo die Griffe Druckstellen hatten. Die kann man dann nicht mehr entfernen. Kann bei Kork nicht passieren.
- Kork kann mann toll reinigen. Putzrasch und Spülmittel sieht wieder wie neu aus oder mit Schleifpapier. Meiner Meinung nach besser als Moosgummi
- Aussehen: Kork sieht einfach um Welten besser aus!
- Und für mich am schlimmsten ist, wenn Du einen Fisch fängst und noch ein wenig Schleim an den Händen hast und dann den Moosgummigriff anfasst. Da bleibt er wie ein Kaugummi kleben und er macht den Griff richtig glitschig. Kann man bestimmt daheim reinigen aber nicht am Wasser, braucht man Spülmittel oder so. Bei Kork ist mir das nie negativ aufgefallen. Auch fühlt sich nasser Moosgummi einfach ******* an, Kork hingegen fühlt sich auch nass noch gut an.

Ist nur meine Meinung

Schöne Grüsse 
Stefan


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Zur Grifflänge: 30-35cm unterhalb der Rollenhalters wäre das, was mir zum Spinnfischen vorschweben würde. Es kommen ja noch ca. 20cm Rollenhalter dazu, da wären dann ~243cm effektive Rutenlängee für die Beringung.

Außerdem würde ich eine Zapfenverbindung vorschlagen, einfach der besseren Aktion wegen.

Zur Aktion: 3,5 wäre das was ich bevorzugen würde. Eine progressive Aktion mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion. Eine rein parabolische Aktion halte ich (ebenfalls) zum Spinnfischen für *absolut* ungeeignet.


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> (...) anfällig aus wie reiner Kork .



Palometta, der Herr heißt nicht Reiner Kork, sondern Rainer Korn!  :q   #6 

Spaß beiseite, ich freue mich, dass hier Einige denselben Geschmack haben wie ich!   

Zum Thema matter Blank: den habe ich sowohl bei der Penn Millenium Spin als auch bei der YAD Hitra, YAD St. Gallen, YAD Freiburg, und bei ALLEN diesen Ruten hatte ich wesentlich mehr Putzaufwand nach dem Salzwassereinsatz als bei einer lackiertern Rute (bis auf die erstere Rute sind die anderen Stecken auch schon verkauft). Alle Sportex Ruten dagegen, die wie hochglanzpoliert gefinisht sind, sehen noch nach 10 Jahren aus wie neu - einfach edelst!!! (allerdings müssen die sorgsam behandelt werden, denn Kratzspuren sind zu sehen - aber welcher Angler behandelt seine Spinn!rute nicht sorgsam?)

Dass ein Fisch einen sonnen-reflektierenden Blank orten könnte, halte ich für eine Mär - wenn der Fisch durch diese Reflektion verscheucht wird, habe ich als Angler was falsch gemacht und bin ihm zu dicht auf die Schuppen gerückt. 

Finde die Idee mit der Entwicklungsarbeit hier jedenfalls spitzenmäßig, Christian - macht Spaß!  #6 

PS@Thomas: _Kork_, mein Lieber - gewöhne Dich dran!   :g


----------



## Ossipeter (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@Karsten
Ich hab auch lieber einen Wein mit Korken als einen mit Plastikverschluß: Der kann wenigstens atmen) Macht weiter so! Bin schon gespannt was das  für eine geile Rute wird!


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Penn Millenium Spin in matt? Meine Millenium Spin Salmon ist glänzend |kopfkrat 

Karsten, unsichtbarer als ich war höchstens noch ein Elf mit Tarnkappe  

PS: Matt soll sie sein :q Dafür putz ich auch ne Stunde länger


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@wedaufischer:
Bis zu einem Gespräch mit Christian Dibisch meinte ich auch ne Zapfenverbindung sei das Beste.
Er wird hier sicher noch erklären, warum er das nicht so sieht.

Zum Therma Kork/Akternative(n):
Ich geb erst aufwen nix mehr geht)))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Thomas, dann wirf schon mal das Handtuch. |wavey: 

@ BigEarn, die Mill. Spin von Penn hat einen matten Blank. Habe das gute Stück auch in meinem Bestitz. 
Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht gemerkt das sich ein matter Blank schwerer Pflegen lässt als ein glatter. #c  |kopfkrat 

@ Ossipeter, wenn Du wüsstest wie eine z.B. PET-Flasche "atmet". Dagegen ist dein Korken richtig Luftdicht. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> @ Ossipeter, wenn Du wüsstest wie eine z.B. PET-Flasche "atmet".


Da haste aber wahr)
Sprich mal mit Getränkehändlern über das Thema.
Unterstützt ja nur meine These, das es Besseres als Kork gibt!!!!


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich halte "Übersteckverbindung" auch für geeigneter, und vor allem unkomplizierter, da sich die Verbindungen besser lösen lassen. Zapfenverbindungen müssen schon absolut perfekt abgestimmt sein, sonst halte ich nicht viel von denen. Mit der Aktion meiner Sportex (Übersteck) bin ich vollkommen zufrieden. Wüsste nicht, was da besser sein könnte.


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Meine Millenium Spin Salmon für Multirollen ist definitiv glänzend lackiert. Vielleicht ist es ein wertvolles Einzelstück.:q  Sammler bitte melden (ich hänge sehr an ihr, aber bei hohen Beträgen werde ich schwach :q ) 
Ich weiss auch nicht in welchem Umfang manche ihre Ruten verschmutzen und dann reinigen müssen, dass das bei der Lackierung ausschlaggebend ist #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ähm Thomas, nicht das wir uns hier Falsch verstehen. Für mich kommt bei einer Spinnrute, also auch bei "unserer", nur ein Kork Griff in Frage. |wavey:


----------



## BigEarn (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Die Millenium Spin Salmon ist sogar noch jungfräulich...noch keinen Fisch mit gefangen :q
Hat kein hochsolventer Boardie Interesse an diesem Sahneteil und der Unterstützung eines armen Studenten?:q (ich muss hier schon Penny-Markt Wein trinken
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:q )


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Big Earn: da Du matt favorisierst, tausche ich einfach meine matte Penn Millenium Spin gegen Deine glänzende, in Ordnung? Mit dem Versprechen, die Rute auch würdig mit einem Lachs einzuweihen, so ca. 2007? :m

Und Thomas müssen wir langsam mal an Naturstoffe gewöhnen - warum soll der arme Kork als Flaschenstopfer enden, wenn wir ihn liebevoll berühren und nach einem tollen Fang evt. sogar küssen würden?

KorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKorkKork!


----------



## Wedaufischer (27. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> @wedaufischer:
> Bis zu einem Gespräch mit Christian Dibisch meinte ich auch ne Zapfenverbindung sei das Beste.
> Er wird hier sicher noch erklären, warum er das nicht so sieht.


 Da bin ich aber gespannt drauf. Ich finde Zapfenverbindungen wesentlich vorteilhafter, weil sie zu einer ausgewogeneren Aktion führen. Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt ob seiner Agumente.

@BigEarn
Präzision sollte schon möglich sein und unkompliziert sind Zapfenverbindungen ebenfalls. Sie sind vor allen Dingen  allemal haltbarer als Übersteck- bzw. Hülsenverbindungen.


----------



## Lachsy (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Kork, ich habe auf einer Karpfenrute diese Moosgummi, finde es voll schrecklich. Wenn ich die rute immer sehe, denke ich, ach da hat der hersteller dran gespart  

ALSO KORK

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Broesel (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Moinsen,
Zapfenverbindung halte ich auch nicht für so prickelnd. Ich habe hier ne ganz alte 3-teilige Sportex mit Zapfen. Noch klappert sie nicht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, als wenn der Zapfen immer dünner wird...sprich die Teile immer weiter rauf zu schieben sind.  |kopfkrat 
Desweiteren sind die Zapfen eingeklebt. Sollte das nächste Teil mal richtig festsitzen, dreht man eher den Zapen raus... ;+ 
Außerdem ist das unnötiges Gewicht, welches bei ner Übersteckverbindung wegfällt....  

Und wie gesagt...KORK KORK KORK...falls sich da nicht irgend ein besonderes Material oder Alternative andeutet...;-)


----------



## Franky (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Nun... Ein Korkgriff (lang wie eben nötig - kurz wie möglich) ist auch mein absoluter Favorit!!!! Keine Frage!
Was Aktion und Material angeht... Kohlefaser - logo! Mein Wunsch wäre etwas zwischen Spitzen- und Mittelaktion, also irgendwas zwischen 1/3 und 1/2... (5/12-Aktion - wäre doch mal was...  ) Mir macht es schlichtweg keinen Spaß, einen Besenstiel mit Schlabberspitze am Wasser spazierenzuführen... (davon ab, siehts im Drill sch... aus!!! :q) Ausserdem gibts diese Dinger wie Sand am Meer - warum auch immer...  |uhoh:  #c


----------



## ThorstenECN (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Kork, Kork, Kork..........!!!!!!!!!! 
Von einer Zapfenverbindung währe ich auch nicht so begeistert, zuerst hat man immer einen Spalt zwischen den Rutenteilen (sieht Sch.... aus), später bekommt man sie dann zwar richtig zusammen, aber dafür klapperts dann!!


----------



## ChristophL (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hmm,

beim Material könnte ich auch mit Komposit leben, ein paar Gramm mehr wenn es mehr aushält ziehe ich vor.

Letztlich rennt man mit der Rute meistens rund um den See (oder nen Fluß auf und ab) und da bleibt die einfach mal hängen - reine Kohlefaser mag noch so schön leicht sein, dafür bricht sie aber auch leichter.

Zapfenverbindung halte ich für suboptimal, Gründe schon alle genannt. Es leiert einfach irgendwann aus...

mfg
Christoph


----------



## BigEarn (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Und Thomas müssen wir langsam mal an Naturstoffe gewöhnen


 NAturstoffe find ich gut


----------



## BigEarn (28. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Da bin ich aber gespannt drauf. Ich finde Zapfenverbindungen wesentlich vorteilhafter, weil sie zu einer ausgewogeneren Aktion führen. Wie gesagt, ich bin gespannt ob seiner Agumente.
> 
> @BigEarn
> Präzision sollte schon möglich sein und unkompliziert sind Zapfenverbindungen ebenfalls. *Sie sind vor allen Dingen allemal haltbarer als Übersteck- bzw. Hülsenverbindungen*.


Das sehe ich genau anders herum. Zapfenverbindungen passen oft nicht, nutzen sich schnell ab, klappern und bringen zusätzliches Gewicht. Und eine ausgewogenere Aktion konnte ich auch nie feststellen.#c


----------



## schroe (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Zapfenverbindungen passen oft nicht, nutzen sich schnell ab, klappern und bringen zusätzliches Gewicht.



Bei schlechten Qualitäten kann das durchaus der Fall sein. Eine Zapfenverbindung an sich "wächst" mit. Verschleisst die Hülse, kann man sie eben etwas weiter über den Zapfen schieben, eben damit nichts klappert. Das Gewicht.......hier wird Mischfaser und Moosgummi angedacht, kurzer Griff bei gehobener Länge und einen "Knuff" soll die Rute auch noch vertragen können. Da verliert sich das, wenn überhaupt Mehrgewicht der Zapfenverbindung. Sie ist natürlich etwas schwerer passgenau zu fertigen.

Moosgummi an Spinnruten hat in den späten 80igern, Anfang 90igern seine Chance gehabt. Nicht grundlos wird der Kork wieder verbaut. 
Selbst die Amis, 3M ist sehr progressiv im Testen neuer Materialien und hat mit dem Bruch von angebl. Traditionen kein Problem, ziehen Kork vor.
Wer schonmal eine Fliegenrute mit Moosgummigriff geworfen hat, sich wundert das die Fliege nie das anvisierte Ziel trifft, es anschließend mit dem Korkgriff versucht, wird sich auch an all seine Spinnruten (die ihm am Herzen liegen) schnell wieder den Korkgriff wünschen. Liegt der Blanke Rollenhalter, wie meistens in der Hand, ists natürlich gleich ob Kork oder Moos. 
Die "Diaflashlösung" finde ich sehr schön und praktisch.

Der Blank sollte meiner Meinung nach, wenn leicht und dynamisch gefordert ist, IM8 - IM10 moduliert sein. Loomis IMX oder der schon angesprochene "Ironfeather" könnten als gute Musterblanks dienen. :q
Etwas günstiger und auch ein guter Anhalt ist der IM10 Blank der DEGA-ruten.


----------



## Broesel (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

hhmm..da fällt mir doch gerade was zum Thema Kork, bzw. Rollenhalter ein:
Ich habe doch immer eine Reserverute mit. Mit ihr fische ich eigentlich im Winter ganz gern, da man nicht ganz so schnell eisige Finger bekommt, wenn auch sie mir mit 2,70 Meter etwas zu kurz ist.

Hier ist der Rollenhalter direkt in schönem, warmhaltenden Kork... (#y Thomas  :q ) eingebettet. Eigentlich auch eine ganz pfiffige Lösung... |kopfkrat 
Die Rolle wird mit dem oberen "Korkteil" im Rollenhalter verschraubt, befestigt, wie auch immer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Brösel: So etwa stell ich mir das vor)
Wenn auch vielleicht nicht gerade mit Kork))


----------



## totti (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Moins, 

@thomas:  so könnte ich mir das auch gut vorstellen aber mit KORK !! #6 

@brösel: Wie ist denn die Stabilität des von Dir gezeigten Rollenhalters??

Grüße von Totti #h  #h


----------



## Franky (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ alle und totti:
Son Ding kommt mir nich an die Rute! 
Genau solch ein Rollenhalter war Ursache für eine Komplettrestauration, da der komische "Überzieher" innen längs gerissen war. Zudem ist es nicht gut für den Kork, wenn man ihn "permanent" dreht. Stabil ja - für eine kurze Zeit bei mir gewesen: nach 1 Jahr musste ich den Kork mit wasserfestem Leim flicken, ca. 18 Monate später war das Ding komplett hin...
Weitere nachteile: man "scheuert" mit dem Ring immer am Rollenfuss entlang, was weder Rolle noch Rollenhalter zugute kommt... Ich denke, mit einem einfachen Fuji sind wir besser bedient...


----------



## Broesel (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@Franky,
hmm..toi, toi, toi..bislang hatte ich Probleme dieser Art noch nicht. 
Aber sind alles Aspekte, die man berücksichtigen muß. Deine Probleme sind ja auch nicht ganz ohne. Aber dafür beleuchten wir ja hier alle Faktoren, Pro und Contra, damit wir was bekommen, was Hand und Fuß hat... |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Zudem ist es nicht gut für den Kork, wenn man ihn "permanent" dreht


Ein weiterer Grund gegen den Kork!!


----------



## totti (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@franky: Danke für die Info , deswegen fragte ich nach der Stabilität .  Deine Erfahrungen zeigen , dass es wohl nicht in Frage kommt. 

@thomas: Da ich ja nun schon fast Kork-Fanatiker bin... gibt es noch eine Umfrage zum Griffmaterial ??? 

ZumThema Zapfenverbindung kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ne leichte Pilke mit Zapfenverbindung habe und damit nicht zufrieden bin. Für mich kommt Zapfenverbindung nicht in Frage.

Grüße 
Totti  #h  #h  #h


----------



## DerStipper (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Also ich finde Zapfenverbindung vertrauenerweckender als Übersteck ist meine Meinung!


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

schroe, |bla: 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele !! :l :l 

Gruß aus Solingen #h 
j.Breithardt


----------



## Laksos (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich will beim Angeln ja nicht ständig auf ein futuristisches "Raumschiff Enterprise" in meiner Hand gucken (nä, Pete?), sondern wünsche mir extra und speziell für Thomas einen schönen Griff aus Kork!

Die Aktion sollte parabolisch (aber nicht schlabberig) sein; die Rute muss sich durchbiegen, damit man auch sieht, daß dort ein Fisch dran hängt. So läßt sie sich auch besser für leichtere Gewichte aufladen. Gerne hätte ich ein WG von 5-40g, da ich auch sehr gerne mit kleinen/leichten Ködern auf größere Räuber fische. 

Matt/Understatement/Dezent? Nö, nicht unbedingt. Etwas freundlicher darf sie schon aussehen, es muß ja nicht gleich ein Disco-Stick sein. Sohnemann hat die Rainer Korn- Stand Up, die sieht hier zuhause in unserer aller Augen mit ihrem leicht glänzenden dunklelblau einfach klasse aus. Statt "goldfarbigen" Ringen könnte man aber "silberfarbende" Ringe ins Spiel bringen. Vielleicht kommt man in etwa an die AB-Nationalfarben (dunkelblau/weiß/grau(silber)) ran? Dann müßte die Aufschrift mit Rutenangaben, Editions-Namen etc. in feiner Script-Schrift und in weiß drauf stehen. 

Für die gute Aktion wäre eine 2-teilige sicher sinnvoll. 3-teilig ist schlecht zu fummeln, wenn man die Rute komplett montiert zusammenpacken möchte. Am liebsten hätte ich aber, ehrlich gesagt, eine Reise/Travellerrute, die man so schön mehrteilig (4 Stückers) für Outdoor-, Fahrrad-, Rucksack-, Kanu- und Flugzeugzwecke klein verstauen kann ... . 

So, ich glaube, das waren mal ein paar etwas andere Vorschläge, über die sicher so einige die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen werden ... .


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

mmmh Laksos,

da denke ich wohl die ganze Nacht drüber nach





> 3-teilig ist schlecht zu fummeln, wenn man die Rute komplett montiert zusammenpacken möchte. Am liebsten hätte ich aber, ehrlich gesagt, eine Reise/Travellerrute, die man so schön mehrteilig (4 Stückers) für Outdoor-, Fahrrad-, Rucksack-, Kanu- und Flugzeugzwecke klein verstauen kann ... .


Eine 3-teilige ist schlecht zu fummeln und eine 4-teilige nicht..  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


----------



## BigEarn (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Natürlich ist eine 4 Teilig schlecht zu fummeln. Eine 5-teilige noch mehr. Allerdings haben diese Ruten dann wirklich einen Vorteil beim Transport, vor allem auf Reisen. Eine 3-teilige hätte ich nicht in meinen Rucksack bekommen, meine MATTE 5-teilige schon


----------



## Palometta (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Dreiteilig , vierteilig und sogar Fünfteilig  #d 

Ich glaub ich steh im Wald  #c  wir woll'n doch was nettes oder  ;+ 

Also einteilig ist bei 3,93M schlecht #t  bleibt eigendlich nur noch zweiteilig über  :g 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## BigEarn (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Klar bin ich hier auch für 2-teilig! Allerdings begeistern mich,der ich noch die ein oder andere Backpacking-Tour machen möchte (gerade über Patagonien. im GEO-Saison gelesen..träum:k ) die Reisewunder immer wieder. Habe aber auch schon 3 Stück so dass ich jetzt nicht unbedingt eine brauche :q Es sei denn wir entwerfen noch ne schwere Spinnrute und was fürs Flifi :q


----------



## Christian Dibisch (29. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board,

leider mußte ich heute wieder lange arbeiten - erst Ärger mit dem Zoll - dann ganz lieb
mit dem Zoll telefoniert..."selbstleuchtende Oktopusse aus Vinyl sind das also" ...ja ja, und wozu...ach zum angeln??..sowas schmeckt dem Fisch???

Zur Sache, wir haben die Millennium Spin zuerst hochglanz lackiert ausgeliefert. Seit
1 1/2 Jahren jetzt aber in matt! Das matte ist auch ein Lack. Unlackiert kann Kohle-
faser nicht verwendet werden - sonst hätten alle die das Anfassen einen permanenten
Juckreiz durch winzige Faserabschnitte die sich lösen.

Als Material kommt nur Kohlefaser in Frage. Es läßt sich nur so eine spezielle Aktion
verwirklichen. Glasfaser kann man nur dann "beimischen" wenn man genug Materialmasse hat wie bei einer schweren Bootsrute. Natürlich - gehen täte das schon,
jedoch nur aus Gründen der Kostenreduzierung - das ist aber nicht Priorität - und viel
bringen täte es in der Preisklasse die uns vorschwebt eh nicht.

Zapfen??? - bitte nicht, das ist die Verbindung von Vorgestern. Dieses "Gestöpsel"
ist konstruktionstechnisch nicht wirklich greifbar d. h. die gewünschte Aktion kann
nur durch probieren, probieren, probieren erziehlt werden. Dann ist es eine unnötige
Schwachstelle und gut aussehen tut's auch nicht. Einzig einige englischen Rutenbauer
halten noch daran feßt. Warum? weil sie müßen, es keinem von denen richtig gut geht
und das Geld für neue Investitionen auch nicht so locker sitzt.

Also die konstruktiv beste, stabilste und schönste Lösung ist Übersteck!

Morgen habe ich neue Infos weg. Fuji - Ringen, Griffmaterial, ach ja, und dann auch ein
Wort zum hier angesprochenen Design japanischer Ruten.

MfG
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## ollidi (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Über das Design der japanischen Ruten kann man wohl endlos diskutieren. :q
Die sehen mir, auf dem ersten Bild von Pete, fast so aus, als wenn sie einen "teleskopierbaren" Griff hätten. So wie man ihn an manchen Keschern findet. 
Kurze Drehung nach links, lose. Ausziehen oder einschieben, kurze Drehung nach rechts, fest. Wäre ja vielleicht auch keine schlechte Idee. Wird wahrscheinlich leider zu aufwendig sein. 
Noch einmal zum Griffmaterial:
Ich mag auch lieber etwas warmes, kuscheliges in der Hand. KOOOOOOORK!!!!!!!! :m


----------



## buddha (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Morjen zusammen,
ich hab dann mal durchgezählt >>>>
35 Boardies möchten Kork
7 Boardies möchten ein "alternatives" Material
Angaben wie immer ohne Gewähr

Ich denke das mit dem Griffmaterial hat sich erledigt, ne Thomas #y  #h  #h


----------



## Laksos (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> mmmh Laksos,
> 
> da denke ich wohl die ganze Nacht drüber nachEine 3-teilige ist schlecht zu fummeln und eine 4-teilige nicht..  |kopfkrat  |kopfkrat


Der war gut, wedi!  :q 

(Tja, wie Mehmet Scholl am Wochenende sagte: "In 2 Jahren ist die WM, da bin ich 1 1/2 Jahre älter!") |uhoh: 

Ich meinte das natürlich nur in Zusammenhang mit dem Verstauen nach dem Angeln einer immer noch komplett montierten Rute! Da geht es 2-teilig natürlich einfacher.

Wenn ich aber schon alles völlig auseinanderstöpseln und abmontieren muß, kann es dann auch gerne eine mehrteilige Reiserute sein, wenn sie dann noch eine gute Aktion hat, so meinte ich das.


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Moin,

*Teilung*:  2-teilig glaube ich ist eh klar. Bin auch gegen Zapfenverbindung - sieht man hier auch eh nie...

*Griffmaterial*: der Kork an meinen Ruten, die ich oft hier im Pazifik fische (Salzwasser), kommt jetzt langsam runter ... (nach 18 Monaten, quai neue Ruten) Ist also im Salz nicht gerade das nonplus ultra.
Billiger Kork sieht auch billig aus - daher muesste es schon echt hochwertiger Kork sein. Fuer den Preis denke ich, dass heutzutage echt was besseres als Kork machbar sein sollte... Ausserdem fast man den Griff doch eh nicht an!?
@Lachsy: An der Karpfenrute ist das Griffmaterial doch voellig egal?! Oder haeltst Du die etwa in der Hand??? Meine liegen auf dem Halter und werden alle paar Stunden mal bewegt...

*Rollenhalter*: Auf jeden Fall Fuji. Nicht das Teil, dass Broesel vorgeschlagen hat (Seite 8). Das liegt echt schlecht in der Hand.

*Blankfarbe * & *Lack*: Ich wuerde nie Abstriche bei der Blankqualitaet machen, wegen der Farbe oder dem Lack. Und wenn die gesamte Farbpalette moeglich waere, waere es mir voellig egal. Waere vermutlich ne gute Idee, das dann der anderen Penn-Ruten anzupassen...

*Blank*: schlank, Aktionstyp #4 (Danke Big Earn fuer die Aufklaerung)

*Blankmaterial*: hochwertige Kohlefaser. Ob nun IM10 oder was - so richtig verstehe ich diese IM Geschichte eh nicht, und ich glaube ausserdem jeder Hersteller nennt sein Zeug anders...

*Rutenringe*: Fuji SIC. Gibt nichts besseres. Und Einstegringe: Leicht ohne Ende und stabil. Und wir reden hier ueber ne <40gr Rute. Da braucht man keine extra stabilen Ringe... 

*Rute * *komplett*: Ausgewogen & leicht ist ein muss!

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## BigEarn (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> *Blank*: schlank, Aktionstyp #4 (Danke Big Earn fuer die Aufklaerung)


Bitte bitte :m, aber welche Aktionstyp denn nu? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ansgar (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte bitte :m, aber welche Aktionstyp denn nu? |kopfkrat



Hahahaha, gute Frage. )

Als ich das geschrieben habe stand da ne 4. 
Jetzt steht da dieser daemliche smilie! Liegt wohl daran, dass ich das "#" (Nummer) Zeichen verwendet habe! Also wie gesagt nicht #4 (Nummerzeichen, 4), sondern "Nummer 4" sollte es heissen...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Christian Dibisch (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Das mit dem Kork scheint sich ja nun doch durchzusetzen. Es wird auch möglich sein einen sehr guten zu bekommen. Die höheren Kosten dafür gehen auf PENN!

Ringe, ok. Fuji Sic ist ein toller Ring - aber nur was den Ramen angeht. Die keramische
Einlage ist nicht besser als die von uns sonst verwendeten SIC Ringe. Durch Ihre wulstige Form ist der Fuji Sic jedoch noch anfälliger als der von uns jetzt verwendete
Ringtyp nämlich wenn er anstößt oder die Rute umfällt. Es können dann nicht die Einlagen gewechselt werden sondern der Ring muß neu gebunden werden. Darüber
hinaus besitze ich selbst einige Big Game Ruten mit Fuji Sic Ringen. Alle diese Ringe
zeigen Spuren von Korrosion bzw. Rost! Also rostet Titan jetzt doch??? Die Erklährung
ist im Anschleifen der Ringfüße für einen besseren Übergang beim Binden zu suchen. Dabei wird das Material durch das Schleifen verunreinigt. 

Doch jetzt das Hauptargument gegen Fuji SIC! Mit einer kompletten Fuji Sic Beringung
wir die Rute etwa 2 1/2 mal so teuer!! Wollen wir das?

Unser Vorschlag wäre die Ruten mit 2 Steg ( 2 Bindestege pro Ring ) Ringen in unsere
bekannten Qualität auszuführen und zwar incl. unserer TLC Beschichtung die wir seit 2 Monaten auf unseren Rainer Korn und Jacub Vagner Ruten anbieten. Dies ist der maximale Korrosionsschutz und trotzdem ist größte Schnurschonung durch die natürlich
mitbeschichtete SIC Einlage gewährleistet. Die Merkosten hierfür sind auch nicht ohne
aber ich denke das wir das mit dem Hersteller hinbekommen.

Noch ein Wort zum japanischen Rutendesign. Für hochwertiges Angelgerät ist Japan der
größte Markt der Welt - auch größer als die USA! Die müßen jedes Jahr neue Designs bringen, das ist da so wie Damenmode...Trotzdem werden auch dort die 2.000 Euro
Spinruten mit Korkgriff geliefert.

MfG
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Laksos (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Herr der Ringe:

Ich fände diese Ringwahl gut!  #6 
.
.


----------



## ThorstenECN (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Mit den vorgeschlagenen Ringen könnte ich auch gut Leben!

Aber wieso muß es eigentlich immer SIC sein??? Ich habe noch keine Sportex-Rute gesehen bei der die Hardloyeinlagen irgendwelche beschädigungen von der Schnur hatten. Meine Turbospin 9 hat schon so einige Waller bis 116 Pfd. gefangen aber die Ringe sehen trotz 60er geflochtener immernoch so aus wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Genau, und Fujis sind zudem zu hart, so dass sie bei einem immer wieder vorkommen könnenden "Stoss" sehr leicht splittern.
Und zudem vom Preis her in meinen Augen für das gebotene schlicht inakzaptabel.
Die können sich das als "Alleinherrscher" in Japan halt leisten, und weil viele Fuji für das nonplusultra halten gibts halt auch genügend die das zu den Preisen kaufen.
Ich hab weder mit meiner 4er noch der 6er Sportex Schwierigkeiten mit den Ringen, auf ner umgerüsteten Spinne sind mir aber schon dreimal Fujis gesplittert.


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Meine Rede!!

"Lieber Gute Hardloy (siehe Sportex), als schlechte SIC!!"


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo zusammen, hallo Christian Dibisch, den Kommentar zur "Verbindung von Vorgestern" verkneife ich mir.





			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses "Gestöpsel"
> ist konstruktionstechnisch nicht wirklich greifbar d. h. die gewünschte Aktion kann
> nur durch probieren, probieren, probieren erziehlt werden.


Wenn ich diese Äußerung richtig interpretiere, ist eine Zapfenkonstruktion nur mit einem erheblichen Mehraufwand zu realisieren und so gesehen kostentechnisch nicht bzw. schwer zu realisieren. Ich akzeptiere natürlich diese Entscheidung, die Penn für sich reklamiert und auch so vom Großteil der Member gewünscht wird.


*Aktionszahl 4* finde ich gut. Kommt meinen Vorstellungen sehr entgegen.


			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Unser Vorschlag wäre die Ruten mit 2 Steg ( 2 Bindestege pro Ring ) Ringen in unsere
> bekannten Qualität auszuführen und zwar incl. unserer TLC Beschichtung die wir seit 2 Monaten auf unseren Rainer Korn und Jacub Vagner Ruten anbieten. Dies ist der maximale Korrosionsschutz und trotzdem ist größte Schnurschonung durch die natürlich
> mitbeschichtete SIC Einlage gewährleistet.


Gute Hardloy sind besser als schlechte SIC, der Satz ist ja schon einige male gefallen. Wenn das obige dem nebenstehenden entspricht, gut.

2 Steg Ringe müssen sicherlich von den Belastungen her gesehen nicht sein, aber wenn, warum nicht.


----------



## Palerado (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Liebes Board,
> 
> Glasfaser kann man nur dann "beimischen" wenn man genug Materialmasse hat wie bei einer schweren Bootsrute. Natürlich - gehen täte das schon,
> jedoch nur aus Gründen der Kostenreduzierung - das ist aber nicht Priorität - und viel
> bringen täte es in der Preisklasse die uns vorschwebt eh nicht.


Könnte mich mal kurz jemand aufklären um welche PReisklasse es hier so in etwa geht?


----------



## rainer1962 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo,
na ich denke so langsam stellt sich eine Tendenz für die Rute heraus.
Griffmaterial Kork, Aktion 4, Übersteckrute.
Ringe und Rollenhalter??noch in der Schwebe.
Die TLC Beschichtung kenne ich nicht, bei den Hardloys von Sportex hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, lasse mjich gerne von den TLC überzeugen........
ach ja das Preisniveau würde mich auch noch intressieren. Ich geb aber lieber ein paar € mehr aus, und hab dafür viiiiiieeeeeel länger Spass mit der Rute!!!!!!!!
Das Aussehen ist für mich eigentlich zweitrangig, wobei ich ein dezent-elegantes Aussehen bevorzuge. Schrille und glänzende Aufschriften und Wicklungen sind nicht so mein Geschmack.#6 #6


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Farbe: Matt Weinrot
Aktion: 2 - 1,5
Ringe: Hardloy
Griffmaterial: Kork
Na klar die Zander fischer hier wollen alle 4 damit sie Zanderfischen könnenn aber es soll keine Zanderrute werden!!


----------



## C.K. (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> besitze ich selbst einige Big Game Ruten mit Fuji Sic Ringen. Alle diese Ringe zeigen Spuren von Korrosion bzw. Rost!



Ich hoffe sogar sehr, dass die bei der Edition *nicht* gammeln.Habe da andere Erfahrungen.
War ein Insiderwitz!  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Palometta (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Mein Wunschmodell 

Griff kein Kork 40-42 cm ab Rollenfuß , aber scheinbar nur ein frommer Wunsch :-((
Länge        : etwa 3,93m   Edit : Ich meine 2,93 m #q  #q 
Aktion       : straff aber parabolisch 2,0 - 2,5 
Blank        : Materialbezeichnung sind mir egal nur schlank und schnell muss er sein!! Mattlack
Wicklung     : dezent
Ringe        : 2 Steg Ringen ,TLC Beschichtung ,kenn ichzwar nicht aber ich lass mich überraschen  
Beschriftung : Bitte auch dezent, da ich bunte Aufschriften wiederlich finde.
Rollenhalter : ?????
Hakenöse     : groß und stabil. zusätzlich eine zusätzlich Möglichkeit einen (Einzeil) Haken unterhalb des Griffes einzuhängen .

Rute soll auf jedenfall Multigeeignet sein .

Palometta


----------



## DerStipper (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

länge ist doch schon auf 2,93 abgehakt


----------



## BigEarn (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				rainer1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> na ich denke so langsam stellt sich eine Tendenz für die Rute heraus.
> Griffmaterial Kork, Aktion 4, Übersteckrute.


Also die Tendenz zu Aktion 4 konnte ich noch nicht so sehr feststellen |kopfkrat  Ich denke hier scheiden sich die Geister wohl am meisten. Mein Wunsch wäre eine 3,5 - 3,0 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Da sehe ich schon das ich aus der Sammlung hier mehrere Abstimmungen machen werde, um alle Wünsche zur Auswahl stellen zu können.
Ich hoffe Ihr macht dann auch fleissig mit, wenn ihr mehrmals abstimmen müsst.


----------



## karpfenwuerger (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da sehe ich schon das ich aus der Sammlung hier mehrere Abstimmungen machen werde, um alle Wünsche zur Auswahl stellen zu können.
> Ich hoffe Ihr macht dann auch fleissig mit, wenn ihr mehrmals abstimmen müsst.




Na logisch


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. November 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> länge ist doch schon auf 2,93 abgehakt





			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Länge : etwa 3,93m


 Palometta wächst noch.   |supergri  |supergri 


			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Aktion : straff aber parabolisch 2,0 - 2,5


Was soll das werden ein Flitzebogen?  |supergri  |supergri Nix für ungut. :m  Mal im Ernst: Aktion  3,0 - 4,0 wäre sicherlich optimal.  #6 

Ringe: 2-Steg Ringe, ok. Die Ringe sollten nur möglichst hochabstehend sein, dass die Schnur beim Wurf nicht an den Blank kommen kann.

Zu den Ringen (Anordnung Art, etc.) können doch sicherlich einige der Rutenbauer hier was sagen. Ebenso über die Ringqualität (ich denke da so an C.K.'s Probleme). |kopfkrat


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@all denen es Aufgefallen ist 
Habe die 3,93 bereinigt 

@Wedaufischer
Nix Flitzebogen  |gr: 
Ich brauche keine Rheinharke auch keine Zanderstippe . :g 
Ich brauch ne Rute die schnelle Fluchten abfedert da ich vorwiegend Geflochtene fische und mir leider immer noch zu viele Fische ausschlitzen.
Ruten mit Spitzenaktion gibt es wie Sand am Meer, auch sehr gute .

Gruß 
Palometta


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> @Wedaufischer
> Nix Flitzebogen  |gr:


Nimm's nicht so persönlich, oder hast du die bunten köppe nicht gesehen.  |bla: 





			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keine Rheinharke auch keine Zanderstippe . :g


Nein ich meine keine Rheinharke, sondern eine Spinnrute mit progressiver Aktion mit Tendenz zur Spitzenaktion, andere sagen auch "semiparabolisch" dazu, eine Rute also, die zwischen "Flitzebogen" und "Rheinharke" liegt.





			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch ne Rute die schnelle Fluchten abfedert da ich vorwiegend Geflochtene fische und mir leider immer noch zu viele Fische ausschlitzen.


Das liegt aber nicht allein an deinen verwendeten Ruten. Ich fische ebenfalls überwiegend mit multifiler Schnur und die Zahl der Ausschlitzer ist bei mir verschwindend gering. Wir sollten uns darüber mal in einem gesonderten Thread darüber unterhalten, da wir hier vom Thema abweichen. :m


			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Ruten mit Spitzenaktion gibt es wie Sand am Meer, auch sehr gute .


Da hast du recht, eben die möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Kommt euch wegen der Rute bloß nicht ins Gehege, um die einzelnen Für- und Wider- Punkte brauchen wir hier wohl nicht bis ins Kleinste zu feilschen. Wichtig ist ja, dass hier jeder ohne Scheu und unabhängig und frei SEINE Brainstorms vorbringen kann.   

Thomas:
Wenn du später weitere neue Abstimmungen hierzu machst, kennzeichne bitte in den dazugehörigen Überschriften gleich ganz deutlich, um was für einen Einzelpunkt es in welchem Abstimmungsthread dann gleich konkret geht, damit man auch sofort weiß, für was man in dem jeweiligen thread abstimmen kann!


----------



## jeracom (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Nochmal zu Kork.

Habe noch nie Probleme gehabt mit schmierigen Händen. :m 

Finde Kork auch besser. Kleiner Tip: "Spüli" auf die guten gelb-grünen Schwämme und abreiben. Sieht wie neu aus.
Bei Moosgummi habe ich nach einiger Zeit das Problem, das Fischschleim fest auf dem Griff sitzt, oder sich beim Reinigen, kleine Stücke lösen aus dem Moosgummi.
Außerdem entstehen schnell Druckstellen wenn das Griffstück länger irgendwo gegen liegt.

Könnte ja auch zwei Ausgaben der Rute geben eine mit Moos und eine mit Kork

Meine Meinung :q


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Kommt euch wegen der Rute bloß nicht ins Gehege,


 @Laksos, wie um Himmelswillen kommst du darauf. Palometta und ich kennen uns vom Boardietreffen bei Heyer. Er ist ein überaus symphatischer Zeitgenosse außerdem ist er "Holländer" wie ich, das verbindet sowieso. Ich denke er sieht es genauso und auf den Mund gefallen ist er ebenfalls nicht.

Allerdings verstehe ich DEINE Intention, bis auf den Hinweis auf die Abstimmung nicht so ganz.


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Das sollte auch nicht so hoch aufgehängt gesehen werden, wedi. Ich kenne dich doch inzwischen virtuell-PRIVAT schon sehr gut und Palometta sogar auch live, da habe ich überhaupt keine Bedenken. Vielleicht war ich zu voreilig, aber ich hab's auch eher prophylaktisch u. auch für evtl. künftig hier noch postende gemeint.   

Ich bin bisher sogar total begeistert von allem, was hier bisher quantitativ, aber vor allem auch qualitiativ kam! Schön, dass so etwas auch nach wie vor trotz einer so großen Memberzahl in dieser Art und Weise noch möglich ist!

... nun sollten wir uns aber auch wieder dem eigentlichen Thema widmen. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Laksos,
ist doch logisch dass JEDER seinen Typ Rute hier wünscht. Jeder hier kennt aber auch das Prinzip der Demokratie. Also alle Wünsche reinstellen, sammeln, und dann abstimmen. Obs dann so verwirklicht werden kann sagt uns Penn 
Ich finde unsere Diskussionen äüßerst positiv, fachlich und sachlich geführt.
Ich möchte hiermit mal ein Lob an Alle Boardies aussprechen!!!!!!
So das mußte mal sein


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Da haste recht, ist schon o.k. so!  #6


----------



## Palometta (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@ Laksos und Wedaufischer

Boooh ey ,wat hab ich da denn angerichtet  #q 

Kriegt euch blos nicht wegen mir in die Köppe  |rolleyes 

Ich bin halt gerne ein wenig provokant müstet ihr aber beide von mir kennen und im bezug auf Wedaufischer hab ich gedacht " Das geht schon klar " #t 
Danke an euch Beide für die netten Worte über meinereiner  |rotwerden 
Trotz allen ich denke wir haben hier die einmalige Möglichkeit etwas einmaliges zu schaffen denn wie Thomas schon sagte Das hat es noch nie gegeben.

Und wie gesagt Ruten mit Standartspezifikation gibt es wie Sand am Meer.
Alleine das (Standart- )Angebot von Penn ist für fast jeden ausreichend.

Allerdings gibt es ja auch immer Leute die ewas anderes machen oder machen wollen . |supergri 
Ich glaub das nennt man Fortschritt  :g


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Wieder alle mal zum Thema, woll (hätte ich besser vorher nix geflötet ...)!? 

Ist doch alles im grünen Bereich. Laßt uns hier incl. mir wirklich bei der Sache bleiben.

Zurück zur Rute:

Kann uns jemand sagen, ob die Rute eine "Limited Edition" wird, oder wird sie später evtl. nachproduziert, falls die erste Produktion verkauft ist?
.
.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Penn,

ich weiß nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber noch eine Anmerkung zum Griffmaterial.
Ich habe in dem meiner Meinung meist zensierten Angelforum Deutschlands etwas interessantens gelesen und zwar, dass als Alternative für Kork auch Birkenrinde verwendet werden kann (kein Witz).
Das Zeug ist sehr günstig und hat wohl ähnliche Eigenschaften wie Korkrinde.

Grüße,
Thilo


----------



## Christian Dibisch (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Wenn Ihr wirklich wollt könnt Ihr auch Fuji Hardloy haben! PENN würde auch da die Meerkosten übernehmen. Ich bin aber sicher das unsere neue TLC Beschichtung
uns weiter bringt. Besonders bei multifilen ( geflochtenen ) Schnüren trägt die schnelle
Wärmeableitung sehr zur Schnurschonung bei. Wärend monofile Nylonschnur erst
bei knapp 300 Grad schmilzt ist von Dyneema schon bei ca. 135 Grad nichts mehr
vorhanden. Schon bei Reibungshitze von unter 100 Grad kann Dyneema beschädigt werden.

In der schlechten Wärmeableitung liegt das Problem aller keramischen und gesinterten
Ringeinlagematerialien.

Noch etwas, Fuji Hardloy Ringe sind jetzt über 30 Jahre alt! Unsere TLC Ringe neu und
vereinen unserer Meinung nach perfekt die Oberflächenglätte einer keramischen Einlage
mit der Wärmeableitung eines Metalrings. Es stimmt das wir ausser einigen Langzeittests noch keine große Erfahrung mit diesem Ringmaterial sammeln konnten. Trotzdem war alles bisher sehr positiv. 

Ich denke doch das wir eine Rute für die Stationärrolle entwickeln? Die dann zu wählende Beringung ist für eine Multi nur bedingt geeignet! 

Da ich ab morgen für 2 Tage im Ausland bin kann ich mich erst Samstag Abend wieder
melden.

Bis dahin viel Spass beim Weiterentwickeln!

Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Laksos (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> Kann uns jemand sagen, ob die Rute eine "Limited Edition" wird, oder wird sie später evtl. nachproduziert, falls die erste Produktion verkauft ist?
> .
> .


Nochmal; kann PENN da etwas zu sagen?
.
.


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Noch etwas, Fuji Hardloy Ringe sind jetzt über 30 Jahre alt! Unsere TLC Ringe neu und
> vereinen unserer Meinung nach perfekt die Oberflächenglätte einer keramischen Einlage
> mit der Wärmeableitung eines Metalrings. Es stimmt das wir ausser einigen Langzeittests noch keine große Erfahrung mit diesem Ringmaterial sammeln konnten. Trotzdem war alles bisher sehr positiv.


 Dafür, dass Fuji Hardloy Ringe sind jetzt über 30 Jahre alt sind, werden sie aber sehr oft bei Penn eingesetzt, wie zum Beispiel bei der Pro Guide Serie, Neuerscheinung 2004, in allen Variationen.

Die Frage wurde schon einmal gestellt: Was verbirgt sich hinter dieser Abkürzung TLC? Scheint es etwas Neues zu sein, oder verbirgt sich dahinter einfach nur "Three Leg Chrome" ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ganz ehrlich, ich hab soviel "neue Materialien" in den letzten 10 Jahren kommen und gehen gesehen... auchbei den Ringen...

Fuji Hardloys gibts seit 30 Jahren? Gut, nehmen wir sie, was 30 Jahre Bestand hat, KANN NICHT SCHLECHT SEIN!!!

Vor allem kann man sicher sein, daß man meinetwegen 5 Jahren, wenn "unsere" Rute mal nen neuen Ring braucht, denselben noch immer bekommt und die "Anglerboard Edition" nicht mit einem nicht passenden ersatzring ausrüsten muss...


----------



## Birger (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Zum Griff: Kork ist gut, ich würde aber auch gute Alternativen (Birkenrinde) befürworten. Was haltet ihr von der dicke des Griffstückes? Ich mag keine dicken Griffewie z.B. von der Berkley Lightning Rod. Da kommt man sich vor, als hätte man eine Mettwurst in der Hand. 
Shimano ist da genau richtig (Technium oder Diaflash).
Aktion? Wofür will die Mehheit sie denn haben? Hecht, Zander, Forelle...


----------



## buddha (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich, ich hab soviel "neue Materialien" in den letzten 10 Jahren kommen und gehen gesehen... auchbei den Ringen...
> 
> Fuji Hardloys gibts seit 30 Jahren? Gut, nehmen wir sie, was 30 Jahre Bestand hat, KANN NICHT SCHLECHT SEIN!!!
> 
> Vor allem kann man sicher sein, daß man meinetwegen 5 Jahren, wenn "unsere" Rute mal nen neuen Ring braucht, denselben noch immer bekommt und die "Anglerboard Edition" nicht mit einem nicht passenden ersatzring ausrüsten muss...



Das sehe ich genau so!!! Ich würd auch die Hardloys vorschlagen!!!


----------



## Laksos (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Mir ist es eigentlich ehrlich gesagt wurscht, welche Ringe es werden. Falls es die gleichen wie auf der "Rainer Korn - Stand Up (neue Version)" sein sollten; ich finde, sie sehen richtig klasse aus und fühlen sich gut an!   
Korrosionsanfälligkeit konnten wir leider noch nicht prüfen.

Und mit der Ersatzteilbeschaffung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese Ringe von PENN später etwa nicht mehr nachgeliefert werden könnten ... .
.
.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo Leute,
wir wollen doch was "neues" kreieren. Lasst uns doch die von Christian vorgeschlagenen Ringe mit TLC, was immer das auch sein mag, versuchen. Ist vielleicht wirklich noch Klassen besser als Hardloys, Ich denke Penn möchte das von ihnen entwickelte und erprobte Material nun auch durch uns in der Praxis testen. Sollten es wirklich schlechte Ringe sein, können wir auf unsere Ruten immer noch andere Ringe von Penn bauen lassen. Sicher man muß sie einschicken, aber ich denke wir sollten da mit Penn eine Symbiose eingehen. Penn möchte, dass wir ihr neues Material dann auch in der Praxis testen. Was solls wenn die Ringe nach ein oder zwei Jahre kaputt sind, dann schick ich sie eben ein und lass mir neue draufbasteln. Ich bin dazu bereit denn......., ich teste nun mal gern.
wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt....
vielleicht ist es ja auch ein suuuuuuper Material, na wie seht ihr denn das??????


----------



## ThorstenECN (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich bin auch für die TLC-Ringe. Zumal die Penn TLC SIC-Ringe günstiger sind als die Fuji-Hardloy  |kopfkrat . Da zahlt man wohl für den Namen Fuji kräftig mit  |uhoh:  |kopfkrat


----------



## totti (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hi Leute , 

also ich schließe mich der Meinung an, ruhig mal was neues zu probieren. 
Also TLC - Ringe !!!  #6  
Mit "Altbewährtem" ist man zwar immer richtig, aber was neues sollte man ruhig mal ausprobieren. 

Diese Flexibilität habe ich allerdings nicht beim Griffmaterial ! |supergri 
Da bleibe ich bei "KORK" 

Grüße Totti  #h


----------



## DerStipper (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

jepp bin auch für TLC


----------



## Palerado (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich fänd es gut wenn die Rute sowohl Stationär- als auch Multirollentauglich wäre.
Das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## AnsitzAngler (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hi Boardis,

TLC-Sic-Ringe "?" kenn ich nicht, bin aber der Meinung, nur wer gerne experementiert der Fängt.
Haben wir uns bei der Aktion schon geeinigt? Fände ne 3 - 3,5 ganz angenehm, glaube damit trifft man die goldene Mitte der hier vorgeschlagenen Aktionen.
Auch ich denke ein Korkgriff ist sehr wichtig, da es eine edle Rute wird, die von experten entwickelt wird und das muss man der Rute auf Anhieb ansehen.
Ausserdem sollte er schön lang sein, damit eine gewisse Reichweite erreicht werden kann.
Eine Hakenöse ist unverzichtbar, damit beim wandern der Haken nicht in die guten Ringe gehängt werden muss und die verkratzen.
Fürs design würd ich mir was dunkel-lackiertes mit leichtem Metallic-lack wünschen.


----------



## Palometta (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fänd es gut wenn die Rute sowohl Stationär- als auch Multirollentauglich wäre.
> Das nur mal so am Rande.



Ich auch , ich auch #6

Wird aber warscheinlich nix d'raus   

Wenn's jetzt noch ne Aktion über 3 wird bin ich raus  #t 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## camilos (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hi,

die Rute sollte sowohl Statio als auch Multi tauglich sein. Es ist einfach genial, mit der Multi zu spinnen.

Gruß

CamiloS


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				camilos schrieb:
			
		

> die Rute sollte sowohl Statio als auch Multi tauglich sein. Es ist einfach genial, mit der Multi zu spinnen.





			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch , ich auch


 Das wäre ihr Preis gewesen   , aber... 


			
				Christian Dibisch schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke doch das wir eine Rute für die Stationärrolle entwickeln? Die dann zu wählende Beringung ist für eine Multi nur bedingt geeignet!





			
				Palometta schrieb:
			
		

> Wird aber warscheinlich nix d'raus


 Shit happens...

Ich habe mir Folgendes noch mal in Erinnerung gerufen:


> Ringe, ok. Fuji Sic ist ein toller Ring - aber nur was den Ramen angeht. Die keramische
> Einlage ist nicht besser als die von uns sonst verwendeten SIC Ringe. Durch Ihre wulstige Form ist der Fuji Sic jedoch noch anfälliger als der von uns jetzt verwendete
> Ringtyp nämlich wenn er anstößt oder die Rute umfällt. Es können dann nicht die Einlagen gewechselt werden sondern der Ring muß neu gebunden werden. Darüber
> hinaus besitze ich selbst einige Big Game Ruten mit Fuji Sic Ringen. Alle diese Ringe
> zeigen Spuren von Korrosion bzw.


 Es ist nichts Gewöhliches an dieser Aussage, bis hierhin:





> Ringe, ok. Fuji Sic ist ein toller Ring - aber nur was den Ramen angeht. *Die keramische
> Einlage ist nicht besser als die von uns sonst verwendeten SIC Ringe.*



Übrigens bedeutet "TLC" mit meiner Interpretation "Three Leg Chrome", nichts anderes als 3-Steg-Ringe in Chrom=silberfarben... Servus


----------



## Palometta (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Jupp , Wedau

bist echt auf Zack :m .......sehe ich genau so 

Morgen wissen wir mehr   

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## BigEarn (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

da sich TLC auf die BEschichtung bzw. die Ringeinlage bezieht finde ich eure Three-Leg-Chrome Theorie ein wenig abwegig |kopfkrat Leider finde ich aber keine genaueren Informatinen in den Tiefen des Internets


----------



## Wedaufischer (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



> Leider finde ich aber keine genaueren Informatinen in den Tiefen des Internets


 Welche ungenauen Informationen hast du denn gefunden? Bei mir hat sich das WWW in absolutes Schweigen gehüllt. Meine Interpretation halte ich ebenfalls nicht für "der Weisheit Letzter Schluß". Vielleicht wird ja noch das Geheimnis der Bedeutung dieser drei magischen Buchstaben gelüftet...

Mir macht diese Rutengeschichte langsam keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## rainer1962 (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Titan Liquit cooled???????
will heißen einlage aus Titan welches durch Flüssigkeit gehärtet wurde......???????
wäre doch ne Möglichkeit oder?????


----------



## BigEarn (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

@Wedaufischer

Ja keiner geanueren als sie hier im Board zu finden sind |kopfkrat 
Was verdirbt Dir denn hier den Spaß?#c 

@ Thomas

#h Meinst Du nicht, wir sollten so langsam mit der Abstimmung anfangen? So langsam haben glaub ich alle Interessierten ihren Input gegeben. Wir wollen doch voran kommen


----------



## rainer1962 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Hallo
ja Thomas was ist denn los????? bist du krank???????
Ich denke die Abstimmung kann jetzt langsam stattfinden. Wir sollten allerdings nochmal Christian die Gelegenheit geben sein Statement abzugeben.
bis dann
Rainer


----------



## BigEarn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Ich warte auch schon sehnsüchtig auf die Abstimmungen und Neuigkeiten #h


----------



## Wedaufischer (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*



			
				BigEarn schrieb:
			
		

> Was verdirbt Dir denn hier den Spaß?


 Die "tote Hose", die mittlerweile hier herrscht.


----------



## BigEarn (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Na ja, es ist auch nicht so ganz einfach aus dem ganzen Input die einzelnen Umfragen zu erstellen. #c  Und unser Mod hat genau wie wir bestimmt auch mal was anderes am Wochenende zu tun als Daten auszuwerten. #: , 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Bei der Rutenlänge war das bestimmt einfacher als es jetzt sein wird. 
Hab aber Thomas vorhin kontaktiert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und voraussichtlich macht er sich morgen an die Umfragen. #6  Also, gutes Ding will manchmal Weile haben, auch wenn es schwer ist sich zu gedulden (kenn ich von mir  )
Ich bin froh, dass Thomas das in die Hand nimmt. Danke #h


----------



## Christian Dibisch (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Liebes Board!

Ich muß gestehen - Ich weiß selber nicht wofür "TLC" im Wortsinn steht. Ich habe die Frage aber bereits an unseren Ringhersteller weitergeleitet - Antwort folgt! Tatsächlich 
stammt die Bezeichnung aus dem Technikbereich. Es handelt sich hier um einen Materialauftrag der in einer art "Backofen" in Form einer heißen Wolke aufgebracht wird.
Dieses Verfahren wurde in deutschland entwickelt um Metalle vor korrosion zu schützen.

TLC ist etwas teurer als Fuji Hardloy - aber das geht auf uns! Was die Verfügbarkeit
von Fuji Hardloy Ringen in 5 Jahen angeht, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. Tatsächlich lief der dunkelgüne Ring mit der der hellgrünen Dämpfeinlage jetzt bei Fuji
endgültig aus und ich glaube nicht das Fuji Hardloy sich weltweit noch gut verkauft...

PENN USA ist sicher auch kein Maßstab wenn es um inovative Ringmaterialien geht. Da
angeln die Amis in an der Westküste immer noch mit Hartvercromten Stahlringen - das
ist hier seit 30 Jahren out...

Denkt aber bitte auch ein bisschen an uns. Wir möchten keinesfalls verschweigen das uns der Verkauf einer Rute mit glänzenden Ringeinlagen leichter fällt als einer mit matten. Ist ja auch logisch da die meisten glänzenden Materialien ja auch glatter sind
als die matten!

Trotzdem - folgendes nochmal: Ich behaupte das TLC beschichtete Ringe viel viel weniger korrosionsanfällig sind als Hardloy Ringe, dazu glatter sind und eine viel bessere Wärmeableitung haben. Wir haben an diese Art der Beschichtung noch große Erwartungen und wenn die sich letztendlich so bestätigen werden wir ALLE unsere Ruten damit ausstatten. 

Kurz noch was zu dem hier im Board schon gezeigten Schraubrollenhalter mit Korkeinlage. BITTE NICHT!! Hier geht an Fuji echt kein Weg vorbei.

Hallo Thomas, las doch über einige Details schon einmal abstimmen, wir haben doch schon so viele Infos zusammen.

Bis Bald
Christian Dibisch / Team PENN


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

Genau das habe ich vor und bin gerade dabei, die einzelnen Details zusammen zu stellen.
Ich werde da wohl mehrere Abstimmungen starten, um nicht zu sehr zu überfrachten.
Werde das wohl bis heute abend hinkriegen mit  den Abstimmungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Pennruten "AnglerboardEdition", Aktion und Material*

So Leute, hier gehts zu den Abstimmungen:
Ringe 
Faser 
Rollenhalter 
Aktion 
Lackierung 
Griffmaterial 

Gleichzeitig schliesse ich diesen Thread hier.
Ich mache dann in ein paar Tagen noch nen neuen Thread auf, bei dem Ihr Eure speziellen Wünsche oder was bei den Abstimmungen evt. noch zu verfeinern wäre, diskutieren könnt.


----------

